# Potencias engañosas en amplificadores



## gaston sj

hola a todos lo que les voy a contar es que ayer en el centro comercial vi un equipo de home cinema sony modelo muteki que decia 1510wrms y solo traía 2 subwoofer de 10" 2 columnitas de 6"y unos medios y tweeters de 4" y eso daba 1510wrms me pregunto que en una disco en una pista tendran 1500wrms y realmente esos parlantitos que tenian ahi no se puede comparar con un equipo de una discoteca y si fuese verdad que da la misma potencia y sonido que un equipo de un discoteca ya no les combendria comprar todos los bafles etapas y todo lo que se usa solo comprarían un sony muteki y listo ahora la pregunta ¿no hay un ente regulador de estas mentiras por que estan certificados por iso9002 y todo pero con eso engañan ala gente no les parece? me gustaria que me cuenten sus experiencias con los"truchos" que engañan ala gente y realmente queda muy bajo una compañía tan importante engañe ala gente espero sus opiniones y comentarios saludos


----------



## Dario Vega

Esto es lo que dice Sony

http://www.muteki.com.ar/


----------



## Dano

Yo a ese equipo le veo mas 1510 PMPO que reales  :mrgreen: 

Saludos


----------



## thors

Es verdad es curioso por ser SONY,  para salir de todas las dudas deberiamos saber el consumo del amplificador. Si es capaz de entregar 1510w y RMS por lo demás debería tener un consumo de alrededor de 2000watts algo asi como 9 Amperes esto datos deberían estar en la placa del mismo equipo y quederia resuelto el tema 

si es engaño en cada país hay un ente regulador que protege al consumidor y deberían acoger tu queja y todo este tramite es gratis


----------



## gaston sj

hola pues yo no tengo uno pero algun amigo que lo tenga podria medir cuantos watts consume y que no se olbide que los subwoofers son independientes y si no consume alrededor de 2000w puede denunciar o lo que sea para que estos grandes emporios fabricantes de mentiras paguen sus mentiras y engaños que les parece puesto que mucha gente que no entiende mucho del tema se fascina al ver que dise 1510wrms wuau me compro uno y en realidad es mentira (supuestamente) desde ya saludos


----------



## neosigma

yo tengo ese sistema  y en realidad entrega 1000 wrms nada mas
fui a la sony de chile y me dijeron que que los 510 wrms lo da la resonancia de la sala
de tu casa o el tipo de construccion que tenga pero en realidad es un moustro de sonido


----------



## thors

¿¿¿¿¿ entonces este equipo entrega una potencia reflejada igual a uno de 1510'''

lo cuala es una estafa por que watts es una potencia electrica que se refleja en la corriente que circula  
en genaral susede que la actual tecnologia en parlantes y cajas acusticas tienen un alto rendiiento y los fabricantes se aprovechan de ese dato para exagerar la potencia reflejada y para los que entienden eso es presion sonora y no watts 

en general es sorprendente ver en el audio profesional la comparacion entre las antiguas cajas para conciertos y las actuales cajas plasticas que rinden casi lo mismo pero de tamaño menor


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola:
        En mi opinion este equipo de sonido 200 vatios RMS maximo, me parece que es un error que el fabricante ponga 185 w * 6 y 200 * 2. La potencia de 1510 wrms es teorica, con los parlantes bien distribuidos en la sala donde se coloque puede ser que la potencia sea mayor, pero en teoria. Habria que ver que integrado o transistores lleva en el modulo de potencia pero en mi opinion este equipo no entrega ni la mitad de los rms que dice.

Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj

hola
o sea es mentira en fin habria que llevarle a el fabricante una potencia profesional de 1500wRMS y vea como se rebientan sus parlantes lo mismo no es bueno pero en realidad como dise nuestro amigo los wats es corriente y no el reflejo ni la presion sonora que llega a tener el equipo y suele parecer que es una potencia mucho mayor ala que es por los sistemas digitales o sea dolby,surround y todo eso pero lo mismo no tendria que desir 1510WRMS REALES o sea no es real ya que si lo pones al aire libre no tendras los 1510wRMS tendras en realidad 1000 que es una cifra bastante inferior ala que propagandean ¿no les parece? pero lo mismo para una persona no experimentada en el tema suena espectacular aunque realmente no lo sea bueno espero sus respuestas saludos gaston


----------



## gaston sj

hola pues les doy un ejemplo muy comun 

supongamos que teneis unos auriculares de 20mw de potencia y lo tienes al maximo en tu oido y pareciera que tiene un potencia de 1500w pero en realidad no es porque lo tienes en una parte (oido)muy sensible pero si lo sacas del oido  ya no no parecen 1500w o sea si al equipo muteki lo tienes en una habitacion que 3.5x3.5 te ba aparecer que estas con un equipo de 1510wrms eso es lo que tratan de explicar los empresarios pero si lo sacas al aire libre ba a parecer de 1000 realmente no es muy claro de parte del fabricante un saludo


----------



## POLI

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola pues les doy un ejemplo muy comun
> 
> supongamos que teneis unos auriculares de 20mw de potencia y lo tienes al maximo en tu oido y pareciera que tiene un potencia de 1500w pero en realidad no es porque lo tienes en una parte (oido)muy sensible pero si lo sacas del oido  ya no no parecen 1500w o sea si al equipo muteki lo tienes en una habitacion que 3.5x3.5 te ba aparecer que estas con un equipo de 1510wrms eso es lo que tratan de explicar los empresarios pero si lo sacas al aire libre ba a parecer de 1000 realmente no es muy claro de parte del fabricante un saludo



Yo he levantado potencias yamaha de 400+400 rms en 8 ohms y no las podes mover deben pesar mas de 20 kg  asique si estas con transformador de unos 800w no las podias mover nio me quiero imaginar lo que debe pesar el amplificador de este sony  con transformador para 1500 como unos 40 kq o mas , seguramente para colocarlo en la mesa de tv te lo traen con una zorra hidraulica y kedo o sino entre 2 tipos no??? ademas ..  La mierda!!!! que qe acen maravillas para meter todo ahi adentro transformador de 1500 , disipadores , integrados , decodificadores .... La puta  !!que tecnologia a de sony...


----------



## Pablo16

Es un buen tema de discusion...no es un problema solamente con SONY, es en general de todos esos grandes fabricantes, igual sucede con PIONEER, PANASONIC, LG, SAMSUNG, JVC, SANYO, AIWA, etc etc etc, es algo que siempr eme he preguntado...podriamos armar un amplificador de 100 watts rms y superaria por mucho a los comerciales,podriamos venderlo diciendo que es de 2000 rms si hicieramos lo mismo que esta gente.. yo en lo personal tengo un amplificador profesional de 600 watts PMPO y levanta mas que un Aiwa de segun 3000 wattspmpo y 350 watts rms...esa cosa no me elvanta ni un woofer de 10 pulgadas y el otro levanta bien 1 par de cajones con 2 bocinas de 15 pulgadas cada uno...que pasa?? deberian ponerle fin a esas mentiras...Lo unico rescatable de ese equipo de Sony es la estetica, se ven bonitos los cajones, jejeje
Habria que hacer como dice gaston, ponerle a sus bocinas 1510 watts rms enfrente de sus narices para ver con que salen...y si son tan buenos y potentes esos amplificador, porque no utilizan eso en las discotecas como dice gaston? o en un concierto?? apuesto a que ni en una sala de cine utilizan eso..No sobraria tampoco ver que clase de audio tienen esas personas en sus mansiones millonarias...seguro que no es un MUTEKI lo que tienen ahi..

Sigan opinando
saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Otra cosa que hay que mencionar, las bocinas que usan en esos equipos ni siquiera son de buena calidad, he desarmado cajones de buens marcas para cambiarles algun componente y resulta que sus bocinas son de la mas baja calidad...una cosanque me sucedio ms especificamente fue con unos bafles JBL para computadora, resulta que se quemo y cuando destapo la bocina veop que dice MADE IN CHINA 3 WATTS cuando el equipo segun entrega 3000 watts...pero eso si, por fuera tiene bien puesta la insignia JBL.


----------



## MRSOUND2006

Kpo, esos JBL que decis PABLO son cualquiera, los parlantes jbl es lo mejor que hay, y tienen la mejor calidad del mundo (a mi gusto), saludo


----------



## Pablo16

Yo no pongo en duda la calidad de las JBL porque se que son lo mejor, lo que no me parece bien es que una marca tan buena cmo JBL se preste a esa clase de cosas...y sean las bocinas que sean, si dicen JBL por fuera deberian decirlo por dentro tambien, porque entonces no es clidad JBl sino Made In china.
saludos


----------



## gaston sj

pues jvl se destaca en sus parlantes profesionales y es muy probale que en los parlantes multimedia o lo que no sea profesional ... una persona experimentada no va a comprar unos parlantitos multimedia y si los compra se da cuenta al instante que no da 3000  watts saludos


----------



## gaston sj

con un poco de gracia es SONY MATRAKA KAKA  JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## DJ-LeMoN

Bueno yo soy dj hace años, y la verdad que esta discucion la tube mucha veces, en mi casa con libros.. la tube con vendedores, y en las mismas oficinas de las empresas, la verdad los que compran son victimas de una falsedad muy grande... mirando ese equipo te puedo decir que NI EMPEDO larga esos Wrms... primeor que si resumimos esa potencia, deberia ser un equipo grande, y esas potencias, jamas vienen en un home theather o como se escriba, y si asi fuera, ya mismo lo compro 2 de esos y abro un boliche, porque la verdad que es economico, el precio es proporcional, mira un amplificador de 400+400 es decir 800 WRMS a 4 OHMS, que no es mucho marca buena... SK-P sale 700 Pesos argentinos algo asi como 240 dolares... imaginate 1500 WRMS estamos hablando de 500 dolares o mas... asi que eso es todo mentira, no me hablen de pequeñas habitaciones porque ningun insensato se le ocurriria meter en una pieza de 3 X 3 1500wrms ni por mas que sea un estupido total. asi que eso es una farsa yo que vos gaston los cago denunciando mas que nada si es sony por forros, sus auriculares y lasdsadasfdsa perdon


----------



## Francisco Galarza

El otro día miré atrás del sintoamplificador del Mutekit en un local y decia 200W de consumo!
Aunque los subwoofers deben ser activos, no dan las cuentas


----------



## Mostdistortion

Hola
No creo que encuentren un amplificador tipo home cinema (o similar) que diga su verdadera potencia porque nadie lo compraría. ayer vi en un folleto de ofertas de electrodomésticos un radiograbador que decía tener 6W ¡La primera vez que vi algo que no mentía! (tanto) y había otro que decía tener 1000W r.m.s.
no crean nunca una potencia hasta que la prueben (Con multímetro)


----------



## Clio

Hola amigos : primeramente consideren que no es lo mismo audio domestico/ casero con audio profesional o PA . Los terminos para la venta de productos caseros estan descritos siempre en PMPO , lo cual es un elemento de venta utilizado por los fabricantes para "engordar " las especificaciones de sus productos. Tambien debemos comprender que si en realidad escuchasemos semejantes niveles de potencia ( dbs ) por un tiempo prolongado sufriremos problemas audibles ( nos quedaremos sordos ). Hablando de temas de salud , no es aconsejable estar expuesto a altas presiones de sonido ( medido en presion sonora SPL ) pues humanamente no lo soportaremos y al contrario lo lamentaremos.... Este tema es muy interesante y amplio y me gustaria discutir otros aspectos en futuras ocasiones ( si les interesa ) 

Les aconsejo que escuchen musica en casa a " niveles controlados " y asi podran disfrutar de la musica por mas tiempo.

Continuen enviando temas


----------



## MRSOUND2006

Las marcas tipo SONY, AIWA, PHILIPS se abusan de los ignorantes o de la "pueblucho" que no sabe nada a la hora de comprar un equipo de audio.

Para mi es simple,  queres un equipo HOME THEATER, te fijas los watts que consume y los comparas con lo que dice que tira, y si consume 100W es muy probable que tire 40 watts por canal, MAXIMO ya que el resto se gasta en calor y en consumo para laser, etc.


----------



## Guille DJ

hay varios tipos de watios si a ello nos referimos,

watios nominales (W)
watios reales (WRMS)
watios con no se que ponderado creo (WPMPO)
watios ..............

en fin tpco importan los nobres, pero si buscas las conversiones, veras como no te engañan tanto, por ej: no se cuanto es pero por eso es un ejemplo, 1 wrms podria ser = a 100wpmpo

es la unica forma legal q tienen de engañar los fabricantes de sonido casero, y en sonido profesional, en muxos aparatos te dan potencia rms, pero en otros muxos te la dan en nominales, por lo que andamos en las mismas, la potencia rms es la mitad de la nominal, asi q 300wnom= 150 rms por lo que paramover 1500wrms necesitarias un amplificador de por lo menos 40 o 60 kg de peso como ya dijeron y con unas medidas grandisimas, o en su defecto, como lo hacen en las discotecas, la forma mas sensata, un rack con 4, 5, o 6 etapas de muxa menor potencia, lo que les dara un sonido limpio, y separado.

moraleja: no crean  nunca a los fabricantes que en los creative de ordenador te ponen 300w
pq nunca seran ni 10 

un saludo:

guille dj


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Los estereos Sony para auto generalmente dicen una potencia de 4x52WRMS. En las especificaciones dice que es una potencia medida por Sony (dios sabra que consideraciones toman) y tambien ponen la potencia nominal establecida por las normas de calidad (creo que IRAM) y ahí te dan un número más real cercano a los 4x20W


----------



## gaston sj

realmente no es tan increible para una persona no experimentada pero para una persona que tiene nociones sobre el tema es casi imposible que en una caja de 30 cm de profundidad y 20cm de ancho y apenas unos 6o7 cm de alto se pueda meter un amplificador de 208w una lectora de cds un panel de control un sintonizador de radio,peine de fichas rca peine de fichas de conexion y varias cosas mas pero yo creo que si fuese verdad unicamente las medidas del estereo seria un disipador de calor para el amplificador y talves entraria la fuente pues es casi imposible que entren todas las demas cosas


----------



## fabio_clavijo

En realidad me asombro mucho... Tengo un equipo sony mhc-gn880 de 710 RMS, lo compare con un lg lm-u5050 de 1100 RMS, en realidad souenan casi lo mismo al subirles todo el volumen.. Pero noto lo siguientes puntos

El Twteer del sony tiene una mejor respuesta y calidad de sonido, en cambio el de LG es un twteer convencional que despues de cierto tiempo con sonido alto, se empieza a quemar la bocina.

El SubWoofer del sony esta bien acomodado sin tapujos en cambi el del LG los destape y encontre un lindo parlante pero la caja estaba toda llena de espuma para que asimilara un bajo real, si le quitas esta espuma, piede su encanto....

mejor m quede con el sony..


----------



## Diodo Zener

Yo, en el auto tengo unos parlantes de 6,5" 3 vias, 55 a 23 khz 4ohms, y ¡250W! para mi es una potencia truchi porque es de solo 6,5".


Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Diodo Zener dijo:
			
		

> Yo, en el auto tengo unos parlantes de 6,5" 3 vias, 55 a 23 khz 4ohms, y ¡250W! para mi es una potencia truchi porque es de solo 6,5".
> Saludos.



Hola. Si le ponés 70W y no revientan ponete feliz.
Es increible ver como venden los home cinema con satélites de 10cm x 10cm x 10cm y dicen 100W


----------



## anko

cuando vi el famoso muteki en la tienda, sonaba bonito, pero nikagando tiraba 1510w rms, seria un tanque de 70kg, ademas, como dicen mas atras, meter 1510W RMS, lector de cd, sintonizador, decodificadores de audio dolby mas la fuente y el TRANSFORMADOR mas un gigantesco disipador de calor en esa caja toa chica, imposible.

es pura mentira, nunca crean nada de watiajes comerciales, es solo mirar los portes, ni siquiera el watiaje que consume, se ve a simple vista q ni siquiera pueden entregar 100w rms.

dan ganas de ir a la tienda con los instrumentos y medir el watiaje REAL en la cara del vendedor, aver q mula mete.

salu2


----------



## Mostdistortion

Diodo Zener dijo:
			
		

> Yo, en el auto tengo unos parlantes de 6,5" 3 vias, 55 a 23 khz 4ohms, y ¡250W! para mi es una potencia truchi



250W eh? si no tiene elevador de voltage para 4 ohm la maxima potencia en un circuito perfecto seria:
V=I*R entonces:

12V/4ohm =3A por canal

12V*3A= 36 tristes Watts

si tenes cuatro canales la corriente que pasa por tu potencia sería 3*4=12A y sólo 144W
por supuesto, hablando de un circuito perfecto

Si tenes elevadores de voltage la corriente que te consume sube. y sube. y sube. y tendrias que poner una segunda batería por las dudas y cables y parlantes que soporten la corriente demandada, ahí te creo.


----------



## joakiy

Señores, con 5 W reales y unas buenas cajas acústicas, se nos caen los cuadros de las paredes.


----------



## Pablo16

joakiy dijo:
			
		

> Señores, con 5 W reales y unas buenas cajas acústicas, se nos caen los cuadros de las paredes.



Perdon, pero tampoco hay que exagerar, con 5 watts RMS, aun con unas buenas cajas acusticas no se obtiene tal 'desastre'.

Muy cierto es que no siempre la potencia es proporcional a la calidad del sonido pero en fin.
El problema aqui no es que los equipos comerciales den 5 watts RMS o den 100w RMS, el verdadero problema es lo mentirosos que llegan a ser con tal de vender sus productos y peor aun. EL PRECIOO AL QUE LOS VENDEN!  

Es inconsevible la idea de que por ejemplo ese sony muteki de mas de 1500 watts RMS, yo por mucho le doy unos 50W, con tanta circuiteria, sintonizadores, filtros , preamplificador, transformadores, lectores etc que tienen no creo que haya espacio en esas pequeñas cajas para un amplificador de tanta potencia. Apenas el tamaño de la caaj debe ser igual al disipador que necesite ese amplificador. 

Saludos. 

No nos dejemos llevar por el consumismo.


----------



## Fogonazo

joakiy dijo:
			
		

> Señores, con 5 W reales y unas buenas cajas acústicas, se nos caen los cuadros de las paredes.




Muy cierto.

Como dijo Confucio (Filósofo chino, 551 adC - 479 adC) Mas potencia es para escuchar mejor NO mas fuerte !


----------



## tecnicdeso

La regla del 100, el resultante es el numero de watt. publicados, divididos por 100, y eso es el resultado de potencia total.

En el caso de este Mutroski que publicais:  1510/100=15,10 

En esta regla entran todas las marcasmugre.

No hay misterios. 

En las marcas comerciales buenas, Sony, Jvc, Panasonic, etc,  en muchos casos la regla general es el 50%.

Y a los mas aplicados del foro, que les vamos a explicar que no sepan. Si un transistor en condiciones para obtener 100W rms, nos cuesta 2€ como mínimo, y de estos van 8, como el aparato en total puede valer 100 o algo mas?

Si quereis un buen home cinema, pasad por la web de ROTEL, de ONKYO, HARMAN KARDON, YAMAHA, y ahí podeis empezar a degustar, y solo digo "empezar a degustar", porque el tema es un mundo, y mucha pasta.

Saludos.


----------



## electronica-2000

m...es cierto...
miren esto loco la caja que se armo   http://vwkombi.com/photos/bristol-volksfest-2006/Pages/47.html
salu2


----------



## Nimer

joakiy dijo:
			
		

> Señores, con 5 W reales y unas buenas cajas acústicas, se nos caen los cuadros de las paredes.




Totalmente cierto.
Yo con un aiwa que provee 15+15Rms (atrás dice que el consumo es de 30W, así que tiene menos que 15+15)
Conecto un bafle que armé con woofer de 12 pulgadas y una buena caja de 18mm y poniendolo a la mitad, te aseguro que me gano el odio de los vecinos a unos cuantos metros.
Ni hablar quien esté dentro de un baño con asulejos, es molesto como retumba y te saca las ganas de hacer lo que querés hacer.

Solo tengo un bafle, y es de 8ohms.. el equipo dice que está hecho para parlantes de 4ohms, así que en vez de 15W rms, poniéndolo al máximo solo llegaría a los 9W con suerte.
y les repito, suena MUY fuerte.


Agrego que:


Sería interesante agarrar uno de los subwoofers de 10 pulgadas del MUTEKI y conectarle un amplificador de 200Wrms, medidos con el multímetro, volts y amperes, sacando los watts y multiplicando por 0,707 para hacerlos Rms, y delante de Juan Carlos SONY (?) volarlo en pedazos.
Siempre que me dicen "tengo un equipo de 2000W" ni siquiera intento explicar que esto no es así, ya que el pagó por uno de 2000W y sería romperle la ilusión. 
Creo que el muteki no llega a mas de 200Wrms.
Saludos.


----------



## Mostdistortion

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Totalmente cierto.
> Yo con un aiwa que provee 15+15Rms (atrás dice que el consumo es de 30W, así que tiene menos que 15+15)
> Conecto un bafle que armé con woofer de 12 pulgadas y una buena caja de 18mm y poniendolo a la mitad, te aseguro que me gano el odio de los vecinos a unos cuantos metros.



¿¿¿Estas seguro que es aiwa? porque todos los aiwa que conozco llevan parlantes de 6 ohm.
Mis Aiwa's de 30w por canal (supuestamente) y la máximo no tiran mas que mi Marshall Bass State de 30w a media potencia.
Si, los Aiwa hacen un ruido increíble, pero no es para tanto.


----------



## Nimer

Los que trae son de 6ohms, pero el trabajo a mínima impedancia es de 4ohms.


----------



## ivanutn

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> joakiy dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Señores, con 5 W reales y unas buenas cajas acústicas, se nos caen los cuadros de las paredes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perdon, pero tampoco hay que exagerar, con 5 watts RMS, aun con unas buenas cajas acusticas no se obtiene tal 'desastre'.
> 
> Muy cierto es que no siempre la potencia es proporcional a la calidad del sonido pero en fin.
> El problema aqui no es que los equipos comerciales den 5 watts RMS o den 100w RMS, el verdadero problema es lo mentirosos que llegan a ser con tal de vender sus productos y peor aun. EL PRECIOO AL QUE LOS VENDEN!
> 
> Es inconsevible la idea de que por ejemplo ese sony muteki de mas de 1500 watts RMS, yo por mucho le doy unos 50W, con tanta circuiteria, sintonizadores, filtros , preamplificador, transformadores, lectores etc que tienen no creo que haya espacio en esas pequeñas cajas para un amplificador de tanta potencia. Apenas el tamaño de la caaj debe ser igual al disipador que necesite ese amplificador.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> No nos dejemos llevar por el consumismo.
Hacer clic para expandir...



Pablo yo arme un amplificador estereo a valvulas con una 6BQ5 en clase A por canal, que no debe dar mas de 4 o 5W RMS por canal...
Tengo cada canal conectado con un bafle con woofer selenium 12PW3 y un driver selenium D210ti con la corneta HM25-25
te aseguro que te vuela la cabeza...hace temblar todas las puertas y ventanas . . .

Tambien tengo un amplificador estereo con 2 LM3886 y le medi una potencia de 60Wrms (62 Vpp en una carga de 8 ohm) por canal . . . el consumo es de por lo menos 220W, si el MUTEKI que posee 6 canales y consume 200W (lo verifice en un local) deberia tener aproximadamente entre 15W y 20W rms por canal (con 10% de distorcion ¡¡obiamente! y olvidandose del consumo de los otros circuitos que tiene).
La sumatoria de las potencias entregadas por los amplificador es a lo sumo poco mas mitad del consumo 
Nunca pude escucharlo detenidamente a este amplificador, pero no creo que los parlantes que trae tengan el rendimiento suficiente para hacerte temblar las tripas como dicen algunos, ya que para hacer bulla con poca potencia se necesitan parlantes con buena eficiencia... jeje... y con buenos cables, de un diametro adecuado. si son 185Wrms y el parlante es de 4 ohm por ahi pasan mas de 5 A . . . tiene cables que parecen de auricular........................


Eso que dicen algunos (que me perdonen pero son ignorantes) que son 1510Wrms segun como esten los parlantes o donde este el equipo es pura mentira y que afuera entrega 1000W . . . . . . . un buen amplificador entrega la potencia declarada en la china, aca o en el baño . la potencia que entrega el amplificador depende exclusivamente del amplificador. . . no de donde este puesto, o del tamaño de los parlantes, o de la potencia admisible por los parlantes (si de la impedancia) . . . 
Hay mucha gente que no tiene idea de electronica o audio y se deja llevar por lo unico que puede jusgar de un equipo . . . la "facha" . . . y no los culpo . . . 

espero no haber ofendido a nadie. . .


----------



## danielfer23

che y que me disen de este dise 50w x 4 en total 200 w y lo alimenta con un transformador de 12v 1a obiamente el que le iso la pregunta soy yo
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-32866234-amplificador-de-50wx4-con-control-de-graves-y-agudos-_JM_


----------



## Mostdistortion

jajaja! poquito que miente!
Si eleva la tensión al doble, va a tener como máximo (en caso de circuito perfecto) la mitad de la intensidad jajaja!
Además si tiene (50W*4)200W/12V=16A 
____________________200W/24V=8A y al convertirse a 12V eleva la intensidad el doble y agrega pérdidas
Por supuesto que el amplificador tambien tiene pérdidas y un ecualizador; como puse en este mismo post, hace un rato largo, la máxima potencia en un amplificador "ideal" para 12V y parlante de 4 ohm sería 36 tristes wats.

Ese vendedor sabrá de electrónica y es "caradura"?
Además el vendedor dice: "hola el amplificador posee en su interior un convertidor de tensión que eleva al doble voltaje que se ingresa un circuito .El amplificador Puede funcionar con 12v y los amp pueden ir desde 1 a 50 Amp.Ya que en una bateria de auto tiene 50 amp y asi se llega ala maxima potencia 50watt x 4"
A la máxima potencia es 50 A?


----------



## Dano

Estem como que el que contestó no tiene ni idea. jajajaj.

Si aumentas el voltaje el amperaje disminuye, se mantiene la potencia, 12v-1amp, 24v-0.5amp

No entendí lo que contestó con eso de 1 a 50 amp? y a batería de auto?

Saludos


----------



## calar

No te compliques son mas listo que nosotros y nos engañan.
El equivocado eres tú, donde dice 1.510 vatios RMS
Dice 1510W      cuidado el vatio su símbolo es W.  (No W) En química W es el símbolo del wolframio, y más abreviaturas con W
Así que Sony a puesto 1510W lo que sea, pero no vatios RMS, que es lo que tu as interpretado o as querido leer
No te equivoques como dicen en mi pueblo, no es igual comprarse un traje negro, que verse negro para comprarse un traje.
Y en los vatios pasa lo mismo, leemos vatios RMS, donde ellos han puesto por ejemplo un modelo
Así que para ver la potencia que entrega un equipo, un generador de ruido conectado a la entrada, equipo a todo volumen con todos los altavoces conectados, y pinza amperimetrica en los cables de los altavoces, mides la tensión en Alterna Corriente con un polímetro  la intensidad con la pinza, aplicas la formula (tensión por intensidad por 0.707 = a vatios RMS) y sumas todas las potencias i eso te dice los vatios  RMS que entrega el equipo
Un saludo y felices fiestas


----------



## Dano

calar dijo:
			
		

> No te compliques son mas listo que nosotros y nos engañan.
> El equivocado eres tú, donde dice 1.510 vatios RMS
> Dice 1510W      cuidado el vatio su símbolo es W.  (No W) En química W es el símbolo del wolframio, y más abreviaturas con W
> Así que Sony a puesto 1510W lo que sea, pero no vatios RMS, que es lo que tu as interpretado o as querido leer
> No te equivoques como dicen en mi pueblo, no es igual comprarse un traje negro, que verse negro para comprarse un traje.
> Y en los vatios pasa lo mismo, leemos vatios RMS, donde ellos han puesto por ejemplo un modelo
> Así que para ver la potencia que entrega un equipo, un generador de ruido conectado a la entrada, equipo a todo volumen con todos los altavoces conectados, y pinza amperimetrica en los cables de los altavoces, mides la tensión en Alterna Corriente con un polímetro  la intensidad con la pinza, aplicas la formula (tensión por intensidad por 0.707 = a vatios RMS) y sumas todas las potencias i eso te dice los vatios  RMS que entrega el equipo
> Un saludo y felices fiestas



Hay una forma forma más facil, que no es tan exacta pero sirve, te fijas en el manual el consumo del equipoluego calculas un 80% de ese consumo y esa va a ser la potencia que el equipo entregará


----------



## jechu094

en realidad viendo bien la etiqueta del muteki da "1150w" pero en realidad da 1000.
los fabricantes (sony) argumentan esto diciendo que en un ambiente cerrado suena como uno de 1150w pero que si lo sacan a exteriores no te va a sonar igual

ahora lo que pasa es que los fabricantes de amplificador usan otros factores como si el equipo se usa en interiores, tambien suman los vatios maximos que aguanta un parlante (lo que quiero decir es que si el equipo tiene 4 parlantes y cada uno aguanta maximo 50w dicen que el equipo es de 200wrms) y cosas asi, pero yo les recordaria que el vatiaje que se DEVE usar es el generado por el amplificador (este no depende sino solamente del amplificador)y no otros valores que pueden variar


----------



## calar

jechu094 dijo:
			
		

> en realidad viendo bien la etiqueta del muteki da "1150w" pero en realidad da 1000.
> los fabricantes (sony) argumentan esto diciendo que en un ambiente cerrado suena como uno de 1150w pero que si lo sacan a exteriores no te va a sonar igual
> 
> Hola, tu lo has medido para decir que da 1.000 vatios, tu continuas pensando que dentro de esa caja se pueden meter amplificador fuentes radiadores para 1.000 vatios.
> Sigo Pensando que no nos engañan los fabricantes
> Nos engañamos nosotros


----------



## jechu094

lo se porque en un foro aqui un tipo habia comprado uno, no me acuerdo que fue lo que hiso pero le dió 1000w en vez de 1150w reclamó ante sony y le dijeron que eso dependia del ambiente en el que se pusiera (interior o exterior) ademas tambien he visto equipos (no son muy originales que digamos)que dicen tener un vatiaje pero en realidad es la suma de los vatiajes maximos del equipo


----------



## Mostdistortion

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Estem como que el que contestó no tiene ni idea. jajajaj.
> 
> Si aumentas el voltaje el amperaje disminuye, se mantiene la potencia, 12v-1amp, 24v-0.5amp
> 
> No entendí lo que contestó con eso de 1 a 50 amp? y a batería de auto?
> 
> Saludos



Es que yo iva al revés, del consumo del amplificador a la fuente, vos decís que al aumentar voltage disminuye la intensidad, yo digo que para llegue a ese "V2" la una intensidad "I" en V1 tiene que haber una intensidad igual a:
V2 x I2
______
    V1
Si el equipo gastara 50A el alternador probablemente se frenaría


----------



## Dano

pocoexperto dijo:
			
		

> Dano dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estem como que el que contestó no tiene ni idea. jajajaj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talvez esto se entendió mal, pero no me refería a ti Pocoexperto sino al tipo de Mercado Libre
> 
> Más vale aclarar
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Mostdistortion

Dano dijo:
			
		

> pocoexperto dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dano dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estem como que el que contestó no tiene ni idea. jajajaj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talvez esto se entendió mal, pero no me refería a ti Pocoexperto sino al tipo de Mercado Libre
> 
> Más vale aclarar
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Ok es que aveces me armo lío al hablar...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## ivanutn

aca en argentina estan con lo del ahorro energetico, nos corrieron 1 hora. es pleno enero y amanece cpomo a las 7. Andan repartiendo lamparas de bajo consumo por todos lados...

yo creo que es gobierno deberia cobrar impuestos a los equipos electronicos segun el consumo  declarado, asi van a dejar de mentir. Y capas que pasa algo parecido a lo que ocurrio en EEUU con los grandes motores en los 60 y 70, como los impuestos iban en funcion del consumo de combustible, declaraban potencias inferiores a la que tenian los motores ...

el muteki es un equipo para latinoamerica, donde la gente a la hora de comprar algo se deja llevar por la apariencia. 
para que aca te compren algo tiene que haber botones por todos lados, luces de colores, pantallas gigantes, decir DIGITAL en algun lado, o alguna palabra extraña (o en su defecto e ingles) como por ej los televisotes con sonido monoaural una novedad de wall mart. y en un equipo de audio la potencia tiene que ser un numero de mas de 4 cifras . . . . 

con unos compañeros de la facultad fuimos a un negocio de electrodomesticos que esta justo en frente de donde vivimos para probar el muteki . . . nadie nos pudo explicar como puede entregar 1110W RMS ( los subwoofer aparte) y consumir 200W.

es una burla hacia toda latinoamerica por parte de sony . . .


----------



## Tacatomon

yo digo que es posible, digo, no sacara los 1000W rms ni e broma pero lo que tiene la sony es que le sacan todo el jugo a los recintos acusticos, son magos de la acustica, unido a una buena sala de estar y un buen dvd este sistema suena duro.

Tacatomon


----------



## ivanutn

en parte lo que decis es cierto, tienen que ser magos para hacer que los satelites que son de 3" suenen fuerte . . . me juego la cabeza que adentro tiene amplificador de autoradio o algun TDA o STK chico
pero por mas magos que sean no tienen por que andar engañando a la gente de esa manera, 

tengo aca una revista española en la cual le hacen una prueva a un sistema sony 2.1 que tiene reproductor de DVD y claramente dice 10+10W, 1% TDH y 20W 1% tdh para el woofer
los parlantes princilales son del tamaño de los satelites del muteki, y en ningun lado dice que tiene SUBwoofer, dice solo woofer. lo del muteki ni se le acerca a un subwoofer.
este sistema vale 1300 euros . . . 

viendo esto te das cuenta lo que es el muteki, que vale 1500 pesos argentinos (si no me equivoco)algo asi como 475 dolaes

Ivan J.                                                                                                    aguante la EIS


----------



## monkey1986

yo tengo el muteki, me lo compre por el solo hecho de que me lo vendieron a la mitad de precio por una promoción q me agarre, es verdad que no tira 1500 watts pero suena muy lindo yo lo uso bastante y suena muy bien y muy fuerte, la verdad q la distorsión no se escucha , teniendo en cuenta que no paso de la mitad el volumen, seguro que subiendo el volumen se acentua mucho mas, pero para poder escucharlo sin que te rompa la cabeza, no se siente la distorsión....
por otro lado también tengo en el living de mi casa un SANSUI de 100 watts rms y no saben lo q suena ..... un verdadero equipo hifi .

http://www.sansui.us/AU-919.htm

saludos


----------



## sebas86

Hola chicos, yo creo saber algo de todas esas mentiras de los vendedores, una vuelta estaba en un supermercado y le pregunte a un vendedor cual era la potencia del equipo, y me contesto 1500 Wrms.......y yo le dije te pregunte la potencia real y me dijo esa es......y ahi empezo mi explicacion....di vuelta el equipo y decia "power concupcion = 100w " y hize un calculo rapido.... y el calculo se lo explico asi, a la potencia consumida le sacamos el 60% que es lo que se pierde en calor y en otras cosa, queda 40 watts reales y eso lo dividimos por 2 y  eso es 20 por canal. cuando le dije eso al comerciante me dijo " estas loco pibe" y yo le dije y vos no sabes nada, je,,,,,,

eso es lo que pasa te meten el pero con los WPMPO y con eso la gente que no sabe del tema entra como la mejor.
ese equipo Sony como vi en el foro consume 200 watts si a eso le hacemos el 60% da 120 watts menos ( es lo que se pierde en calor etc,) entonces tenemos 80 w  que divididos los 7 parlantes que tiene da algo asi como 11.5 watts reales por canal, ni a palos lo que dice el vendedor. Es obvio consume 200 y entrega 1500? De donde saca el resto de la potencia? del aire? 


entonces la conclusion es que son todos unos mentirosos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

jeje, pero los vendedores hacen eso, venden. y nunca vieron los pequeños reproductores de cd que entregan cientos de watts con 2 parlantitos de 2"?y ni que habalr de otros electrodomesticos, y las computadoras? ellos se equivocan y te terminan dando equipos que son mejores o tienen mas cosas que lo que viste en la gondola. ahora, que suena lindo el muteki, suena lindo. que te roban con los precios, te roban con los precios. saludos


----------



## MFK08

yo tengo un equipo aiwa que en el frente dice bien en grande 1.000 Wpmpo abajo en letra un poquito mas chicas dice 45w x 2 y no miente la verdad q suena muy bien...


----------



## Chico3001

La potencia es un termino muy ambiguo y aun mas desde que introdujeron el termino PMPO, no se dejen engañar...

PMPO no es la potencia real.. .es la potencia maxima "pico" musical, es decir la potencia maxima que puede entregar el equipo durante un cortisimo periodo de tiempo, ademas me parece que es un termino  completamente relativo que puede variar segun como se tome la medicion

Si quieren la verdadera potencia pidan la potencia RMS que es la potencia cuadratica media que puede generar el equipo, osea traducido al español la potencia maxima promedio que puede generar el equipo 

http://www.antesdelshopping.com/2007/03/07/¿tus-watts-son-pmpo-o-rms/


----------



## danielfer23

sebas86 dijo:
			
		

> Hola chicos, yo creo saber algo de todas esas mentiras de los vendedores, una vuelta estaba en un supermercado y le pregunte a un vendedor cual era la potencia del equipo, y me contesto 1500 Wrms.......y yo le dije te pregunte la potencia real y me dijo esa es......y ahi empezo mi explicacion....di vuelta el equipo y decia "power concupcion = 100w " y hize un calculo rapido.... y el calculo se lo explico asi, a la potencia consumida le sacamos el 60% que es lo que se pierde en calor y en otras cosa, queda 40 watts reales y eso lo dividimos por 2 y  eso es 20 por canal. cuando le dije eso al comerciante me dijo " estas loco pibe" y yo le dije y vos no sabes nada, je,,,,,,
> 
> eso es lo que pasa te meten el pero con los WPMPO y con eso la gente que no sabe del tema entra como la mejor.
> ese equipo Sony como vi en el foro consume 200 watts si a eso le hacemos el 60% da 120 watts menos ( es lo que se pierde en calor etc,) entonces tenemos 80 w  que divididos los 7 parlantes que tiene da algo asi como 11.5 watts reales por canal, ni a palos lo que dice el vendedor. Es obvio consume 200 y entrega 1500? De donde saca el resto de la potencia? del aire?
> 
> 
> entonces la conclusion es que son todos unos mentirosos


----------



## danielfer23

(para sebas86) sin ofender creo que lo que vist es la salid de coriente que dise 100 max (para un dvd ej)yo tengo pioneer que dise eso de igual manera el equipo no entrega esa potencia creo que el verdadero potencial esta en los sub que me parese que tienen lo que disen pero igual nunca me compraria uno de esos equipos con satelites con parlantes de rango estendido de agromerado? que casi ni se usa en parlantes multimedia creo que el equipo esta mal diseñado qreo que para peluculas es muy grande y para musica los parlantes no ayudan. personal mente prefiero un equipo yamaha con parlantes de la misma marca de menos potencia pero bueno sobre gustos. para el que viba el agentina en la calle parana y corientes hay una casa cinemasound que podes probar unos equipos de verda y no un equipo de supermercado (para el que tenga este muteki porfavor no se ofenda) a y mi equipo cosume 260w y entraga 120wx5 increible no. no entiendo come les da la cara para mentir asi. saludos


----------



## adrianksa

Hola, yo tengo uno de esos y la verdad no se oye muy fuerte, las tres bocinas surround no se oyen nada, la potencia de los bajos es de 80 Rms y las torres de 6.5 dan como 130 wrms por cada una osea que no pasa de los 500 y ademas tiene una distorcion del 10% a maxima potencia. casi todas las marcas hacen eso, de decir que da miles y miles de watts pero ya me acostumbre, uanque para ver una pelicula, esta bien


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola adrianksa, en principio, no engañan, solo dicen lo que la gente que no sabe, quiere oir. Es imposible que un producto en esta gama de precios ofrezca tanta potencia.

Cuando una familia o alguien se presenta para adquirir un aparato de audio, normalmente busca las tres b's, Bueno bonito barato.

Si delante te muestran un mugriski de esos que decis por ahi, y te dicen que tiene 4000W, con apenas 100 dolares, y al lado te muestran un rotel que apenas ofrece 100W y vale 1000 dolares, es probable que la gente ignorante se decante por el mugriski. Lo curioso es que las asociaciones de consumidores no denuncien tal estafa. 

Cualquiera que entienda un poco de audio, sabrá que en el mundo del audio, no hay nungun misterio. Unas buenas etapas finales requieren una fuente de alimentación en condiciones y unos buenos radiadores de calor.  Olvídense de los chasis llenos de lucecitas y teclas inservibles. Deben verse las rejas de aireación, los transformadores y debe tener su peso en hierro, aluminios y demás.

Y especialmente en el mundo latino, no se dejen llevar por la apariencia. Seria interesante que aceptasen que una cantidad de potencia de 30W rms en casa, es una potencia mas que aceptable. Por supuesto la gran mayoria de aparatos que se venden estilo home cinema cargados de satélites, no los alcanzan ni en sueños.

Dejo algunos ejemplos de amplificador High End de dos canales.







40W rms por canal. Peso 12Kg.







110W rms por canal. Peso 26Kg

Un buen amplificador vale lo que tiene que valer. Lo demás es chatarra electrónica para entretener al personal y tirar el dinero.


----------



## sebas86

Hola adrianksa, mira lo que dije esta bien, la potencia q consume el equipo esta dicha de esa manera, power consupcion o como se escriba, es la potencia que consume de la red, a eso le haces el 60% ( es lo que se pierde en calor, resistencia bla bla bla) y lo que te sobra osea el 40% lo dividis por la cantidad de parlantes que tenga el equipo y eso es lo que entrega en realidad....

saludos....


----------



## sebas86

me equivoque el msj era para danielfer23, saludos.


----------



## danielfer23

Sebas tenés razón después que te escribí busqué el manual y dise claramente 200w el manual es un poco confuso porque en estéreo no recuerdo vien sí tira 89w rms y en 6 canales 170w no diré rms


----------



## Chico3001

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Cualquiera que entienda un poco de audio, sabrá que en el mundo del audio, no hay nungun misterio. Unas buenas etapas finales requieren una fuente de alimentación en condiciones y unos buenos radiadores de calor.  Olvídense de los chasis llenos de lucecitas y teclas inservibles. Deben verse las rejas de aireación, los transformadores y debe tener su peso en hierro, aluminios y demás.



Ya no tanto... con la llegada de los amplificador clase "D" los radiadores de calor bajaron sustancialmente de tamaño, sin mentirte he visto amplificador de 100W RMS que solo requieren radiadores del tamaño de una caja de cigarros y el chip mide aproximadamente  5x5 mm

Desafortunadamente añaden un "siseo" de fondo que entorpece un poquito la calidad del sonido, y que solo la gente con oido entrenado puede escuchar, no digo que sea dificil escucharlo... solo que no estamos acostumbrados a buscarlo


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tienen razón, yo tengo un amplificador (que al fin y al cabo también es tecnología nueva degradada) del tamaño de la consola de ese muteki y a lo máximo debe tirar como 400W rms a 8 ohm (bridge) y debe pesar mucho mas que ese muteki. 

Ese ROTEL se ve mucho para solo mandar 110rms, me imagino que es 110 x 2 = 220 rms

Ahora hago una pregunta que espero la responda alguien con argumentos; por que las potencias de "POTENCIA" de unos 1000W rms no son tan grandes sino que son puro peso (masa-kg)?

Que integrados llevan esas potencias? Se podrá construir o armar una potencia de ese potencial, una persona común ó sale mas económico y seguro comprarla ya hecha? lo escribo porque solo veo que se hacen amplificador pequeños de unos 100 rms ó menos! la realidad es que soy un poco grosero y me gusta la gran potencia.  

Saludos


----------



## wille

pocoexperto dijo:
			
		

> Dano dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estem como que el que contestó no tiene ni idea. jajajaj.
> 
> Si aumentas el voltaje el amperaje disminuye, se mantiene la potencia, 12v-1amp, 24v-0.5amp
> 
> No entendí lo que contestó con eso de 1 a 50 amp? y a batería de auto?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es que yo iva al revés, del consumo del amplificador a la fuente, vos decís que al aumentar voltage disminuye la intensidad, yo digo que para llegue a ese "V2" la una intensidad "I" en V1 tiene que haber una intensidad igual a:
> V2 x I2
> ______
> V1
> Si el equipo gastara 50A el alternador probablemente se frenaría
Hacer clic para expandir...



Hola soy nuevo en este fro, y espero poder aprender muchas cosas en el, de momento ayer casi ni duermo, leyendo posts, jeje.


Aquí creo que hay un error, aunque la batería fuera de 50Ah no significa que no pueda dar mas de 50A , si no que entregando 50A se quedará vacía en una hora(teóricamente), pero perfectamente puede dar 200 o 300A de descarga en un momento dado.
Aun así una bateria de 300A / 50Ah es muy pequeña para poner un equipo con amplificador , pero afortunadamente hay batería mucho mas potentes, yo mismo he usado baterías de 4000A 150Ah, y he obtenido mas de 4000Wrms en el coche y hay baterías  de asta 9000A de descarga directa y capaces de mantener una entrega de unos 700A durante varios minutos(se usan solo para competición, quien las pueda pagar), evidentemente el alternador nunca llega a cargar la batería pero eso es solo para competiciones de SPL  realmente con una batería de 1000A 120Ah y una etapa o varias con un total de 600Wrms , mas o menos , se consiguen niveles muy altos de presión musical.

al aumentar el V disminuye I si a fuente de alimentación es estabilizada, si no, con 18V podemos sacar un 25 o 30% mas de W del mismo amplificador que a 12V(si está preparado para admitirlos, claro)

respecto al alternador, si carga 80A, eso es lo que carga a la batería, si el consumo total supera esos 80A de forma continuada, en poco tiempo si se descarga la batería, pero nada mas, aun así 80A con música en el coche si está bien puesto dá para que te piten los oídos unas horas, pero hay chavales a los que les gusta quedarse sordos


Respecto a los fabricantes, vaya engañabobos, mi padre tiene un amplificador Luxman que compró hace 34 años,  mirando detrás pone 30Wrms por canal ahora me lo he agenciado yo y le he conectado unas torres de 10/150W  y las mueve que dá gusto, sobra por todas partes , por curiosidad le conecté unas resistencias de 8ohm y medí la potencia rms con osciloscopio y en lugar de los 30W que anuncia, realmente entregaba 35W(con un tono senoidal, claro) y eso si, calentándose como nunca lo ha hecho con música, por lo que cuando tiembla toda la casa, que el amplificador apenas empieza a calentarse, dudo que esté entregando apenas la mitad  de potencia.

lo que poca gente sabe es que cuando una etapa marca 100W, es lo el potenciómetro a 0db(si la entrada de baja está acorde) y que cada pinto que bajas, la potencia se divide entre 2, si un AIWA de 50 millones de w, que en realidad dá 15 al máximo, pongamos con el volumen al 20 y normalmente lo pones al 15 porque ya suena mucho gracias a los millones de w que tiene, en realidad a la caja solo le llegan la asombrosa cantidad de 0,1875 Wrms.

Por eso esas cajas que he leído antes con 5W hacen temblar las estanterías, porque suenan como una etapa de 80W con el volumen 4 puntos por debajo del máximo. aparte de la sensibilidad de los altavoces, que como sea 6 u 9 dbs mas sensible, bueno, ya sabéis.


----------



## centro58

simplemente los watts que dice no son reales pero todo es pura mercadotecnia la gente no exige aparatos buenos solo impresion sony y todas esas marcas construyen aparatos que apantallan pero son basura en realidad por ejemplo el genezi sale malo de las salidas de audio y creo que cada dia se alejan mas de la alta fidelidad la gente se conforma con tener un sonido con grandes cantidades de graves y unos medios y agudos claros pero que no se parecen en nada a lo que es alta fidelidad


----------



## centro58

tengo un amplificador que hice yo y entrega 22w reales en 4ohms lo tengo con 4parlantes de 8 pulgadas y con eso tengo para sonorizar toda la casa con un alto volumen de escucha, se alimenta con 60 + 60v x 6Amperes y con eso apenas entrega 20W reales


----------



## DJ DRACO

Me parece muy poca potencia la que te entrega ese equipo.

debe tener una eficiencia muy baja.

(60v+60v) x 6A = 720watts

con una eficiencia del 50% (medianamente pobre) deberia entregar unos 300watts.

yo tengo una etapa de 20w+20w y el transformador es de 15v+15v x 3A. armada con 2 TDA2040.

fijate amigo, no estas exprimiendo bien ese transformador.


----------



## centro58

despues subo el diagrama


----------



## DJ DRACO

siguiendo con las potencias engañosas yo trabajé un tiempo con un equipo que ponia sonido "profesional" y en realidad sabian menos que yo y por eso deje de trabajar....pero tenian unas etapas de potencias (de una marca que no voy a decir cual es, por respeto), marca conocida y muy utilizada...

en ese rack de potencia tenian una de esas que decia tirar 1400Watts, o sea 2 canales de 700watts cada uno.

revisando el equipo por la parte trasra me encontre con un cartelito de la empresa que lo fabrico que decia entre otras cosas tener un fuible de 6[A] en el primario de 220[v]. haciendo un pequeño calculo obtenemos 1320[watts] en el primario, por ende en el secundario no podemos tener mas que 1056[watts] y con un equipo de alto rendimiento, digamos un 75%, no podremos disipar mas de 740[watts] que dividido por 2 nos da:

370[watts] por canal.

los muchachos no lo podian creer, pero asi es.

y eso suponiendo que trabajamos al limite del pobre fusiblito...lo cual jamas es asi.

saludos.


----------



## FavioS35

yo creo que esta es una gran oportunidad , hagamos uso de la Red.., y empezemos a enviar una cadena, donde expliquemos este asunto a toda la gente.., estoy seguro de que así, la gente va a abrir los ojos y las empresas que hacen estos equipos para el hogar , dejen de engañarnos y sean honestos, como lo son los que fabrican amplificadores para instrumentos.., 

yo tenia un fender de 25 vatios RMS, cuando les decia la potencia a mis amigos, no me creían, hasta que lo veían funcionar..., hacia temblar los vidrios de mi sala =)..., y tambien sucedio cuando arme el esquema de un TBA820, de 2 vatios RMS, y realmente, empezó a sacudir el parlante de 12', eso fue en el instituto, cuando aun estudiaba


----------



## toketo

Gente arme un ampli  de 6 canales para un home... y tira 5x 60rms 8ohms y 200rms 4 ohms el sub, y la verdad que da miedo.. jamas pude ponerlo a maxima potencia.. ya que a 1/4 del pote empieza a vibrar todo!!
lo alimento con  28+28 20amp. rectificada.


----------



## rlcapo

http://www.ohmygeek.net/2011/09/28/%C2%BFes-acaso-el-sony-genezi-sh2000-el-equipo-de-musica-mas-poderoso-del-mundo/

...ESTO ya es el colmo
encima dice "Sony llega con una nueva línea de productos Genezi para el hogar, dirigida al consumidor que gusta disfrutar de un ambiente de fiesta en casa", con esa potencia en "casa" no quedarian ni las paredes, yo tengo un amigo que se compro un bafle potenciado de 500w RMS reales, lo pusimos al palo y rompimos una ventana, ni hablar de las rajaduras en la pared que forma. 

Miren encontre un video en donde lo ponen al maximo:




si eso tuviera 2000w RMS la POBRE gente que esta parada adelante se le cairian los pelos ni hablar de la presion sonora.


saludos


----------



## djwash

rlcapo dijo:


> http://www.ohmygeek.net/2011/09/28/%C2%BFes-acaso-el-sony-genezi-sh2000-el-equipo-de-musica-mas-poderoso-del-mundo/
> 
> ...ESTO ya es el colmo
> encima dice "Sony llega con una nueva línea de productos Genezi para el hogar, dirigida al consumidor que gusta disfrutar de un ambiente de fiesta en casa", con esa potencia en "casa" no quedarian ni las paredes, yo tengo un amigo que se compro un bafle potenciado de 500w RMS reales, lo pusimos al palo y rompimos una ventana, ni hablar de las rajaduras en la pared que forma.
> 
> Miren encontre un video en donde lo ponen al maximo:
> Sony llega con una nueva línea de productos Genezi para el hogar, dirigida al consumidor que gusta disfrutar de un ambiente de fiesta en casa
> si eso tuviera 2000w RMS la POBRE gente que esta parada adelante se le cairian los pelos ni hablar de la presion sonora.
> 
> 
> saludos



Ya hay un tema sobre esa cosa: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/22kw-sony-fst-sh2000-62027/

Lo unico bueno que le veo a ese equipo es el tamaño de los parlantes, que aun siendo de la mala calidad, malos materiales, y soportar una potencia ridiculamente baja, son eficientes y suenan relativamente bien.

No se en otros paises, pero aqui en Argentina se consiguen los altavoces (bafle completo) originales pero sin marca, son los mismos que traen muchas marcas conocidad como Sony, Aiwa, Panasonic, y otras mas, no son replicas, son los mismos, y salen muy baratos, como 60 dolares cada bafle con parlante de 7" mas o menos, y hay mas grandes, te compras unos bafles y armar un amplificador de unos pocos W y tenes relativamente un buen sistema y a bajo costo.


----------



## SKYFALL

Aqui en Bogota hace como dos años compre un par de bafles sony bien baratos pero son de doble woofer, son cada bafle de 100W (o por lo menos eso me dijeron), pero los parlantes son de 5" nada mas asi que no espero buen bajo de parte de ellos, y cuando los pongo a sonar a toda potencia con mi amplificador le tengo que ecualizar mucho los bajos porque el parlante oscila mucho hacia afuera y da la impresion que se fuera a desconar, para el fin de año lo puse al palo 10 horas continuas y los desgraciados tweeters se quemaron y no los consegui iguales, me toco ponerle un par que consegui bien baratos, a 1000 pesos los dos jaja, (1/2 dolar los dos) y todavia estan trabajando bien.

Tengo pensado armar dos cajas nuevas tratando de imitar estos bafles que propone sony consiguiendo 2 Woofers de 18" de buena potencia y les voy a poner los que ya tengo a ver que tal suena.

los bafles costaron 45 dolares, 90000 pesos colombianos.


----------



## djwash

La cosa es asi, los ingeniebrios de Sony y muchas otras empresas pasan muchas horas trabajando para diseñar un sistema (caja + woofer) hecho con materiales muy baratos, la caja es de aglomerado plastificado, el parlante tiene la campana de plastico o chapa fina, el cono de carton pintado, la bobina maneja unos pocos W, y fabricar una caja les cuesta unos pocos dolares.

Es casi imposible obtener los mismos resultados si alteramos algun parametro, como cambiarle un woofer o usar un woofer de estos en otra caja, los parametros T/S mandan en cualquier sistema de buena calidad, no es armar una caja con el woofer que se nos de la gana.

Seguro quemaste el tweeter por exceso de potencia, 100W es demasiado para estas cosas.

Otro dato a tener en cuenta es que estos equipos de sonido acondicionan la señal que llega a sus parlantes para sacarles todo el provecho, generalmente señales con alta ganancia en graves que es lo que la gente que busca en estos sistemas, es comun encontrar circuitos muy complejos que controlan el sonido, y al final un amplificador STK de unos pocos W...


----------



## 300 KVA

esto es lo que pasa cuando el departamento de mercadotecnia hace las mediciones de potencia!

el algoritmo es el siguiente:
1 pon a un ingeniero a calcular la potencia de entrada (a todo el circuito, no lo que saca ya modulado)
2 multiplica la potencia dada por el ingeniero por 10 para dar el consumo aparente
3 multiplica el resultado por 10 para igualar la trampa que hace la competencia
4 Rectifica haciendo una prueba de control (pon los subwoofers como audifonos para un sujeto de prueba y haz que de una evaluacion vs el audio de una discoteca a 1 km de distancia)
5 finalmente como no es suficiente menciona el poder que puede disipar el protector de picos incluido en la unidad por ejemplo 3000 joules y dividelos entre el tiempo que puede aguantarlos antes de que se le salga el humo .5 segundos, eso son 6000w!!!


----------



## heborlan

hace unos cuaaantos años me arme un par de cajas 3 vias con sus divisores , twiters , medios de 6" y triaxiales de 12" , todo LEEA 8ohms un cañito , al principio para moverlos usaba un kenwood y luego años despues un pionner a-104 que si mal no recuerdo es un modesto 40+40

Luego de un tiempo sintiendome desactualizado por asi desirlo y con ganas de darme un gustito en audio , notaba la popularidad del MUTEKI y sabiendo que es imposible que tire + de 1500wrms supuse de todas formas en mi ignoracia alentada y tentada por buscar una solucion integral , en el peor de los casos podria tirar 100W o menos , ...pero lo compre de todas formas ...

... fue la peor compra que hice en mi vida , y en cuanto a potencia el MUTEKI al maximo no sonaba siquiera como suena mi PIONNER con los leea al 50% , y su nivel de distorsion es altisimo.
al otro dia lo devolvi con todas las complicaciones obvias , pero por suerte pude. 
Moraleja : no compro nunca mas audio en una casa de electrodomesticos en general.


----------



## crimson

Hola heborlan, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Es así, el nivel general del audio ha caído en picada. Ningún audiófilo de hoy en día compraría un bicho de esos, sólo sirven para el reggaeton. Si te ponés a recorrer el Foro vas a ver un montón de diseños y experiencias de mucha más calidad (e incluso más económicas) que las que ofrece el mercado. Saludos C


----------



## djwash

Comparadas con el MUTEKI seguro seran mas economicas y sonaran mejor, pero hay cierta gama de equipos de música que no son tan caros y suenan para mi oír, bien (correctamente ecualizados).







Yo tengo ese, el Sony GTR33, es una linea que no es cara y es linda, es como para tener en el living y hacer juego con otros aparatos electrónicos, no es que los defienda, es solo que me parece que suena bien, tiene esas opciones de supergraves y cosas por el estilo pero se pueden desactivar, y un equipo que podamos armar basados en la información del foro y con una terminación impecable como los que hemos visto de algunos usuarios seguramente saldrá bastante mas caro que este, claro, no dudo que sonará muy bien.

Son sistemas para el hogar, hay modelos mas grandes y caros, pero no creo que valga la pena pagar mucho mas por mas de lo mismo...


----------



## guilles

Yo en lo personal cuando lo compre me base en 2 cosas..
1º En que pensaba que eran 1835W RMS..
2º En la calidad de sonido que ya la habia escuchado en mi vecino de enfrente
3º Y algo muy importante para mi que fue la parte ESTETICA

Una critica que le tengo que hacer al equipo es que despues de tenerlo unos 20 o 30 minutos al maximo, cuando se calienta bastante, empieza a bajar el volumen! pero considerablemente, ya se que es para protegerse a si mismo, pero no me gusta nada que haga eso


----------



## robertochanta

si esos equipos en verdad tuvieran el vatiaje que dicen tener pues nadie invertiria tanto dinero en cajas profesionales o amplificadores....en audio domestico todo es marketing y se orientan hacia las personas comunes y corrientes que no saben nada o saben muy poco sobre pmpo o rms....en lo personal yo no creo que un parlante de 12 pulgadas aguante mil vatios rms...hay un equipo sony con esos numeros no se que modelo es


----------



## jlaudio

jejejeje buen tema pues les comunico mi experiencia, en mi computador tengo un sistema de amplificacion 2.1 marca genius y en su caja decia 6w y en verdad es la potencia del subwoofer, bueno mi tio me regalo un equipo de sonido muy viejo y lo desarme para hacer un ampli el caso es que los bafles que tenia son unos aiwa de los viejos con parlantes de 50watts bueno el genius tiene un sub muy pequeño con un parlantico de 15 watts yo se lo cambie por los dos bafles de 50 watts y que creen, suena muy lindo un bajo muy nitido ya que el amplificadorcito entrega un sonido muy bueno y con cualquier tipo de musica retumba y hace vibrar la ventanita del cuarto, y son solo 6watts rms son de lo mejor eso si que puse los parlantes contra la pared para que aumentaran el bajo pero eso solo suena asi en el cuarto porque al aire libre no suena nada jjejejeje yo digo que lo mejor es un sistema de parlantes con unas cajas acusticas estilo caraudio para tener un sonido potente y pequeño


----------



## Yamaki

Quetal amigo, me hiciste recordar algo, ya hace muchos años atras cuando no tenia mucha experiencia en audio, agarre un amplificador Genius de 2W el que viene con el TDA2822, le conecte unos parlantes Cono Azul bambu Japoneses que mi hermano los habia encontrado, eran de 100W, le conecto ese pequeñin y que equipaso sonaba durisimo y muy nitido y eso que ese ampli distorciona horror, claro tambien le cambie la fuente porque traen un trafo que hay dios, definitivamente las cajas acusticas muy bien diseñadas y calculadas con buenos parlantes suenan al pelo y mas con IC Clase D


----------



## robertochanta

je je el car audio no me gusta para nada ahi la calidad del sonido queda a segundo  plano lo unico que importa en el car audio es hacer ruido y llamar la atencion... calidad de sonido no existe en car audio


----------



## jlaudio

pero que dices???  en car audio no hay calidad de sonido????? creo que nunca has ido a una competencia de car audio pues hay varias participaciones como amateur, master, monster, coupe, y calidad de sonido entre otros, y que crees pues cuando yo trabaje en car audio y me toco 2 categorias master y calidad y es cierto que en master no importa la calidad sino la cantidad de sonido pero en calidad es muy diferente pues armamos una hummer con sonido jlaudio todo era de esa marca desde el ecualizador hasta los parlantes pues eran 1800 watts en calidad de sonido y el bajo lo escuchabas a una cuadra de distancia quizas mas y cuando estaba cerca se oía con la misma intensidad y potencia y no molestaba para nada era como estar en la mejor sala de cine por que los bajos llegaban hasta los 22hz con un sonido hermoso y los brillos y medios jummmm que envidia la que me dio del dueño de esa hummer
pero en car audio profesional la calidad de sonido es muy importante bueno aka en colombia


----------



## robertochanta

lo dudo mucho solo son puros bajos no hay nitides y de brillos solo ponen tweeters que suenan chillones


----------



## jlaudio

el bajo no es tan alto no es que retumbe si no que se oye un bajo muuuuy nitido y ademas no son tweeters chillones son parlantes que dan voz y brillo ademas que el sonido lo maneja un equalizador de 10 bandas, ufff es mejor que un equipo de sonido sony genezzi mucho mejor


----------



## juanfilas

robertochanta dijo:


> lo dudo mucho solo son puros bajos no hay nitides y de brillos solo ponen tweeters que suenan chillones


 
Yo he entrado a autos con tweeters Scan Speak Illuminator y parlantes de igual calidad...
Si se quiere hacer sonar bien un auto se puede, el tema es hacer las cosas bien


----------



## robertochanta

cada quien tiene su pasion no soy partidario del audio domestico, pero volviendo al tema cada vez que pasa un auto tuneado solo se escuchan puros graves nada de voces ni instrumentos musicales solo bajo me pregunto si no les dolera la cabeza


----------



## jlaudio

eso es la resonancia que se oye afuera puesto que se utiliza mucho la estructura compacta del auto y se puede decir que en conjunto es un woofer todo el auto ya que es casi hermetico, pero adentro tienes un sonido bestial en calidad de audio


----------



## jperez2003us

Hace poco compré un MUTEKI K5 y me volvió el gusto por escuchar música y releer sobre teoría de audio. Todo eso me llevó a investigar más sobre los distintos equipos y su construcción, y les voy a comentar los datos técnicos que pude averiguar sobre el MUTEKI:
La potencia RMS total real tiene que andar por los 100W (Sony dice 1835w RMS, esta es claramente la mayor mentira y lo que genera mayor confusión al juzgar el equipo). Esto se deduce de su consumo máximo 175w y que poseé un amplificador clase AB discreto con preamplificador integrado de 7 canales. Ahora, lo interesante es que este diseño de amplificador estaría más orientado a la calidad del sonido por la baja distorción, que a lograr mucha potencia a bajo costo y a costa de mucha distorción (como es el caso de los clase D).
Por el lado de los parlantes. Son cajas bass reflex muy simples y muy grandes, de aglomerado, sin mucho adentro. Los parlantes tienen poco movimiento, lo cual sería beneficioso para minimizar la distorción. Los filtros para los tweeter son un simple capacitor. Los parlantes son de algún compuesto plástico y foam y tienen imanes cerámicos de ferrita de buen tamaño. Tiene 2 Subwoofer de 10" en cajas de 40 litros c/u, 4 woofer de 8" y 2 tweeter de compresión tipo corneta de 1" en torres de 60 litros c/u, y 3 drivers de 4". A mi criterio, la lógica de los bafles es tener muchos parlantes grandes, cajas grandes y simples, materiales de bajo costo pero no totalmente berretas. Pude hacer unas medidas con el tester, puse los subwoofer con un tono de 50hz y medí una potencia de 25W RMS en cada uno, eso debería ser la potencia máxima sostenida que soporten y 50hz son una exigencia mecánica grande, respondieron bien.
Otro dato que pude encontrar es que los DAC tienen una SNR DNR de 103dB, pero no hay datos sobre el amplificador.
Mi conclusión es que es un equipo de diseño muy simple, que utiliza materiales económicos pero aceptables, y que saca mucho provecho del tamaño enorme que tiene. Pero que no parece ser lo que la mayoría cree que es: puro ruido. Sino que por el contrario su diseño parece más orientado a lograr un sonido nitido que a lograr potencia bruta que es puro ruido.
En fin, creo que el MUTEKI merece ser mejor estudiado antes de ser tan criticado. Claramente no es un equipo de alta calidad, pero con un precio bastante bajo ofrece un sonido nitido y potente 5.1, y a diferencia de la mayoría de los home que tienen 5 parlantitos de juguete para reproducir la voz de las peliculas (incluso de los marcas como onkyo), este tiene unos buenos bafles capaces de reproducir musica a un nivel casi hi-fi.
Dejo links a las fotos de los bafles y al manual de servicio:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-interior-parlantes-muteki-k5-90228/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/manual-servicio-sony-str-km5-muteki-k5-90988/


----------



## capitanp

> Hace poco compré un MUTEKI K5 y me volvió el gusto por escuchar música



Blasfemo                      .


----------



## jperez2003us

capitanp dijo:


> Blasfemo                      .



Jaja, igual me parece que se malinterpreta la frase, quise decir que cambié un minicomponente viejo que tenía por el muteki y me agarraron ganas de retomar el tema de la musica y el audio, nada más.


----------



## djwash

jperez2003us dijo:


> Hace poco compré un MUTEKI K5 y me volvió el gusto por escuchar música y releer sobre teoría de audio.



Si hubieras leido antes la teoria del audio probablemente no te lo habrias comprado por varias razones, como esta por ejemplo:



jperez2003us dijo:


> La potencia RMS total real tiene que andar por los 100W (Sony dice 1835w RMS, esta es claramente la mayor mentira y lo que genera mayor confusión al juzgar el equipo). Esto se deduce de su consumo máximo 175w y que poseé un amplificador clase AB discreto con preamplificador integrado de 7 canales.










jperez2003us dijo:


> Ahora, lo interesante es que este diseño de amplificador estaría más orientado a la calidad del sonido por la baja distorción...



Cualquier sistema armado en casa decentemente por un principiante puede gozar de baja distorsion, la cuestion seria que tenga una buena respuesta, que sea capaz de reproducir con fidelidad la señal que se le introduce y eso es algo que estos equipos no hacen ni por asomo (muy lindos los graves no?).



jperez2003us dijo:


> que a lograr mucha potencia a bajo costo y a costa de mucha distorción (como es el caso de los clase D).



En ese caso estas muy equivocado, los clase D no son pura potencia y distorsion, mas bien son pura eficiencia y distorsiones tan bajas como los clase AB, y en muchos casos en todas las frecuencias, no solo en 1khz...

Los clase D se usan tanto para potencias bajas como muy altas, en el caso de altas (o muy altas) potencias, el hay mas factores en el ambiente que introducen distorsion, no es lo mismo una sala acondicionada en tu casa que un evento al aire libre o un salon, donde la estructura, la gente, el aire, y hasta los oidos mismos distorsionan a niveles altos de presion sonora...




jperez2003us dijo:


> Los parlantes tienen poco movimiento, lo cual sería beneficioso para minimizar la distorción.








jperez2003us dijo:


> Los filtros para los tweeter son un simple capacitor. Los parlantes son de algún compuesto plástico y foam y tienen imanes cerámicos de ferrita de buen tamaño. Tiene 2 Subwoofer de 10" en cajas de 40 litros c/u, 4 woofer de 8" y 2 tweeter de compresión tipo corneta de 1" en torres de 60 litros c/u, y 3 drivers de 4".





jperez2003us dijo:


> Por el lado de los parlantes. Son cajas bass reflex muy simples y muy grandes, de aglomerado, sin mucho adentro.





jperez2003us dijo:


> A mi criterio, la lógica de los bafles es tener muchos parlantes grandes, cajas grandes y simples, materiales de bajo costo pero no totalmente berretas.



Es la logica del mercado, potencias infladas en una etiqueta horrible pegada en un plastico que al retirar la etiqueta se raya, muchos parlantes, brillantes, metalizado, luz led y esas cosas...



jperez2003us dijo:


> Mi conclusión es que es un equipo de diseño muy simple, que utiliza materiales económicos pero aceptables, y que saca mucho provecho del tamaño enorme que tiene. Pero que no parece ser lo que la mayoría cree que es: puro ruido. Sino que por el contrario su diseño parece más orientado a lograr un sonido nitido que a lograr potencia bruta que es puro ruido.



No te voy a decir que suena mal, ya que no he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar un equipo HI FI de algun usuario del foro, que estoy seguro que suenan increiblemente bien (los equipos de usuarios del foro, no los Sony), con alta fidelidad como tiene que ser, podria decir que el MUTEKI y otros equipos de Sony que son mas de lo mismo suenan aceptablemente cuando los ecualizas bien.

Muchos usuarios en este foro que tienen los conocimientos y la experiencia necesaria para fabricar ellos mismos desde cero sus equipos, con componentes que se encuentran en cualquier electronica (salvo los parlantes), obtienen muy buenos resultados en cuanto a distorsion y fidelidad, tanto asi que en una sala acondicionada, reproduciendo una grabacion decente (no MP3) pareciera que estan presenciando un recital o que estan en el escenario y pueden diferenciar espacialmente cada instrumento, y solo con un sistema estereo, o 2.1 como mucho, estos usuarios te diran siempre que esos equipos (Sony y compañia) son una porqueria, por algo sera...

Ademas te puedo decir que si el MUTEKI esta fabricado con materiales economicos porque es uno de los mas caros equipos de musica para el hogar? encima es mucho mas caro que los equipos HI FI de los usuarios que te hablo arriba...




jperez2003us dijo:


> En fin, creo que el MUTEKI merece ser mejor estudiado antes de ser tan criticado. Claramente no es un equipo de alta calidad, pero con un precio bastante bajo ofrece un sonido nitido y potente 5.1, y a diferencia de la mayoría de los home que tienen 5 parlantitos de juguete para reproducir la voz de las peliculas (incluso de los marcas como onkyo), este tiene unos buenos bafles capaces de reproducir musica a un nivel casi hi-fi.



A lo mejor eres una persona adinerada, ya que este engendro vale de $5000 a $6000 pesos, y no es un precio "bastante bajo", al menos no es un precio bajo para ser un equipo de musica con cajas de aglomerado (la peor "madera" que existe y la menos durable, y curiosamente la mas barata), electronica descartable/no reparable, parlantes/tweeters de baja calidad, plasticos que se rayan al sacarlos de la caja, y ni si quiera un crossover decente traen los parlantes...


No te voy a negar que son lindos, elegantes, son algo que suele quedar bien en el living de la casa, acompañando un LED de varias pulgadas, pero seguro que no tienen ni calidad, ni fidelidad, ni precio acorde a los materiales usados en la construccion.

Son equipos que apuntan a un sector del mercado que sabe poco y nada sobre audio, que busca muchos parlantes, mucha potencia (al menos en la etiqueta), algo que haga punchi punchi y que puedan presumir con el vecino.

No te voy a mentir, en mi casa tenemos un Sony GTR33, que se compro por que a un familiar le gustaba, nada mas que por eso...


No te tomes a mal lo que digo, te felicito por la compra que lo disfrutes, pero esos equipos son lo que son y por varias razones no podran dejar de ser lo que son...


----------



## jperez2003us

djwash dijo:


> Si hubieras leido antes la teoria del audio probablemente no te lo habrias comprado por varias razones, como esta por ejemplo:


Cuando lo compré sabía algunas cosas y otras no, sabía que la potencia no era la real, sabía que no era un equipo hi-fi. Pero mientras más investigo más me convenzo de que no es el pedazo de lata ruidosa que muchos expertos creen, quizas porque ni siquiera se preocuparon en investigar un poco sobre él o quizas yo estoy equivocado, no se. Saber mucho de teoría no te garantiza poder determinar si algo va a sonar mejor o no, ya que hay miles de variables importantes a considerar. Escuchar tampoco te asegura que no estes oyendo lindo un equipo que estas convencido que tiene que sonar mejor. En el mundo del audio tenes gente que cree que un cable especial carísimo para conectar el equipo a 220 va a hacer que el equipo mejore considerablemente el sonido, asi que nada te garantiza que los expertos no se equivoquen.



djwash dijo:


> Cualquier sistema armado en casa decentemente por un principiante puede gozar de baja distorsion, la cuestion seria que tenga una buena respuesta, que sea capaz de reproducir con fidelidad la señal que se le introduce y eso es algo que estos equipos no hacen ni por asomo (muy lindos los graves no?).
> En ese caso estas muy equivocado, los clase D no son pura potencia y distorsion, mas bien son pura eficiencia y distorsiones tan bajas como los clase AB, y en muchos casos en todas las frecuencias, no solo en 1khz...
> 
> Los clase D se usan tanto para potencias bajas como muy altas, en el caso de altas (o muy altas) potencias, el hay mas factores en el ambiente que introducen distorsion, no es lo mismo una sala acondicionada en tu casa que un evento al aire libre o un salon, donde la estructura, la gente, el aire, y hasta los oidos mismos distorsionan a niveles altos de presion sonora...


Seguramente, y el circuito del muteki es muy simple también, fijate en el manual de servicio que linkee. Justamente, creo que un virtud que la mayoría de los equipos comerciales no tiene es que usa un amplificador discreto muy simple con dos darlington en clase AB, la consecuencia es la baja eficiencia pero supuestamente buena respuesta y baja distorción. Lo que decís que los clase D son muy eficientes y tan buenos como los clase AB, no es lo que tengo entendido, los clase D simples son amplificadores que digitalizan la señal distorcionandola bastante. Después hay soluciones mixtas clase D y AB, como los llamados clase H que están en el medio.
No te voy a negar que los bajos me gustan fuertes.



djwash dijo:


> Es la logica del mercado, potencias infladas en una etiqueta horrible pegada en un plastico que al retirar la etiqueta se raya, muchos parlantes, brillantes, metalizado, luz led y esas cosas...


Justamente ese es el punto. La potencia del muteki es mentira, ok. Pero fijate que a diferencia de equipos minicomponentes como el sony SH2000 (240W RMS reales, Amplificador clase D, parlantes metálicos), el MUTEKI tiene características más conservadoras no solo de aspecto sino de diseño de circuitos y parlantes.




djwash dijo:


> No te voy a decir que suena mal, ya que no he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar un equipo HI FI de algun usuario del foro, que estoy seguro que suenan increiblemente bien (los equipos de usuarios del foro, no los Sony), con alta fidelidad como tiene que ser, podria decir que el MUTEKI y otros equipos de Sony que son mas de lo mismo suenan aceptablemente cuando los ecualizas bien.


Yo tampoco tuve la oportunidad de escuchar un equipo así, así que tampoco te voy a decir que el MUTEKI suena mucho mejor o peor. Una de las cosas que hice fue mejorarle el sonido para musica estereo a traves de un crossover por software:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-upmix-stereo-5-1-crossover-desde-pc-90446/



djwash dijo:


> Ademas te puedo decir que si el MUTEKI esta fabricado con materiales economicos porque es uno de los mas caros equipos de musica para el hogar? encima es mucho mas caro que los equipos HI FI de los usuarios que te hablo arriba...
> 
> A lo mejor eres una persona adinerada, ya que este engendro vale de $5000 a $6000 pesos, y no es un precio "bastante bajo", al menos no es un precio bajo para ser un equipo de musica con cajas de aglomerado (la peor "madera" que existe y la menos durable, y curiosamente la mas barata), electronica descartable/no reparable, parlantes/tweeters de baja calidad, plasticos que se rayan al sacarlos de la caja, y ni si quiera un crossover decente traen los parlantes...
> No te tomes a mal lo que digo, te felicito por la compra que lo disfrutes, pero esos equipos son lo que son y por varias razones no podran dejar de ser lo que son...


Tengo entendido que los equipos hi-fi low-end son más caros que el MUTEKI, incluso equipos bastante simples. Al menos es lo que averigué, por ejemplo, hay un juego en oferta que es "Combo Yamaha RX-V371 + Jamo S 426 " a $6600, sin subwoofer (que te sale $2000 más), sinceramente por el tamaño de esos bafles y parlantes y su costo no creo que hagan magia y sin subwoofer no pueden llegar a tirar tan buenos graves, y es más caro que el MUTEKI así como está. En fin, yo creo que para comprar algo realmente mejor hay que poner mucha más plata y no creo que se llegue a apreciar en un ambiente común. Saludos


----------



## djwash

jperez2003us dijo:


> Cuando lo compré sabía algunas cosas y otras no, sabía que la potencia no era la real, sabía que no era un equipo hi-fi. Pero mientras más investigo más me convenzo de que no es el pedazo de lata ruidosa que muchos expertos creen, quizas porque ni siquiera se preocuparon en investigar un poco sobre él o quizas yo estoy equivocado, no se. Saber mucho de teoría no te garantiza poder determinar si algo va a sonar mejor o no, ya que hay miles de variables importantes a considerar. Escuchar tampoco te asegura que no estes oyendo lindo un equipo que estas convencido que tiene que sonar mejor. En el mundo del audio tenes gente que cree que un cable especial carísimo para conectar el equipo a 220 va a hacer que el equipo mejore considerablemente el sonido, asi que nada te garantiza que los expertos no se equivoquen.



En el mundo existen unos animalitos muy curiosos, que creen que un cable especial de alimentacion mejora la profundidad y contingencia de los graves, y la brillantes y paraisidad de los agudos, me alegra saber que no sos uno de ellos.

Hay una gran diferencia entre un equipo que suena fiel a la grabacion (HI FI - Alta fidelidad) y uno que se escucha como a vos o a mi nos pueden gustar, y el MUTEKI y toda la manga de equipos Sony y otras marcas suelen estar muy lejos del HI FI por la manera que realzan los graves principalmente.




jperez2003us dijo:


> Seguramente, y el circuito del muteki es muy simple también, fijate en el manual de servicio que linkee. Justamente, creo que un virtud que la mayoría de los equipos comerciales no tiene es que usa un amplificador discreto muy simple con dos darlington en clase AB, la consecuencia es la baja eficiencia pero supuestamente buena respuesta y baja distorción. Lo que decís que los clase D son muy eficientes y tan buenos como los clase AB, no es lo que tengo entendido, los clase D simples son amplificadores que digitalizan la señal distorcionandola bastante. Después hay soluciones mixtas clase D y AB, como los llamados clase H que están en el medio.
> No te voy a negar que los bajos me gustan fuertes.



Deberias investigar sobre las clases de amplificadores, y el funcionamiento de cada una.

Si por digitalizar una señal analoga esta se distorsiona, deberiamos tirar a la basura todos los sistemas que realizar conversiones A/D, y son muchos, porque segun vos distorsionan...

Por cierto, la clase H no son una mezcla de D y AB, son basicamente amplificadores AB que trabajan a diferentes tensiones de alimentacion segun el nivel de potencia que se le exija...




jperez2003us dijo:


> Justamente ese es el punto. La potencia del muteki es mentira, ok. Pero fijate que a diferencia de equipos minicomponentes como el sony SH2000 (240W RMS reales, Amplificador clase D, parlantes metálicos), el MUTEKI tiene características más conservadoras no solo de aspecto sino de diseño de circuitos y parlantes.



Vos tenes un MUTEKI, yo tengo un GTR33, mi vecino tiene el mismo que yo, y mi amigo tiene un reproductor de CD tipo radiograbador Philips, y son todos lo mismo, la misma calidad de materiales, el mismo material de PCB, el mismo aglomerado, el mismo espesor de chapa de la campana de los parlantes, los mismos cables finitos, el mismo plastico, son todos la misma cosa, lo podes comprobar desarmando otros equipos vos mismo, todos tienen la misma calidad por que son los mismos materiales, lo malo es que el MUTEKI esta fabricado con los mismos materiales, tecnologia y obsolencia programada que el minireproductor Philips, solo que terriblemente mas caro.



jperez2003us dijo:


> Yo tampoco tuve la oportunidad de escuchar un equipo así, así que tampoco te voy a decir que el MUTEKI suena mucho mejor o peor. Una de las cosas que hice fue mejorarle el sonido para musica estereo a traves de un crossover por software:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-upmix-stereo-5-1-crossover-desde-pc-90446/



Vi ese tema, y no solo pagaste un dineral, sino que tuviste que intervenirlo paramejorarle el sonido.




jperez2003us dijo:


> Tengo entendido que los equipos hi-fi low-end son más caros que el MUTEKI, incluso equipos bastante simples. Al menos es lo que averigué, por ejemplo, hay un juego en oferta que es "Combo Yamaha RX-V371 + Jamo S 426 " a $6600, sin subwoofer (que te sale $2000 más), sinceramente por el tamaño de esos bafles y parlantes y su costo no creo que hagan magia y sin subwoofer no pueden llegar a tirar tan buenos graves, y es más caro que el MUTEKI así como está. En fin, yo creo que para comprar algo realmente mejor hay que poner mucha más plata y no creo que se llegue a apreciar en un ambiente común. Saludos



Un equipo HI FI es eso nomas, el termino LOW END o HIGH END no existen, eso es invento de audiofilos (mercado)...

Me refiero a lo que vale en pesos armar uno mismo un equipo HI FI, para lo cual, gracias a Foros de Electronica, basta con tener algunos conocimientos y algo de experiencia y claro, ganas para armar un buen equipo HI FI por una pequeña fraccion de lo que vale el MUTEKI armas un sistema estereo con parlantes chicos hasta 8", y si queres armas un sistema 2.0 o 2.1 HI FI con parlantes de 12" y hasta subwoofer de 15", y te seguira saliendo menos que el MUTEKI, el cual no es HIFI...




jperez2003us dijo:


> No te voy a negar que los bajos me gustan fuertes.



Eso es subjetivo, probablemente el MUTEKI sea el equipo ideal para vos, pero no es HI FI, esta fabricado con materiales berreta y es descartable, y vale mucho mas de lo que es, aun no le encuentro un punto a favor para decir que vale la pena pagar mas de $5000 por el, aunque el precio no es lo que se discute, sino lo berreta que es...




PD: En ML y en otras paginas suelen vender los bafles de estos equipos, solo que sin marca, no son replicas, son los mismos que traen los originales solo que le sacan la marca, a un precio ridiculamente bajo...



Posteaste en este tema pero no se si lo hayas leido completo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/

y en este otro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sirven-algo-cables-especiales-audio-14959/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/filosofando-sobre-audio-5-1-a-81192/

Y otros donde se habla sobre la potencia, los RMS, los T/S, el car audio y otras cuestiones...


----------



## jperez2003us

djwash dijo:


> En el mundo existen unos animalitos muy curiosos, que creen que un cable especial de alimentacion mejora la profundidad y contingencia de los graves, y la brillantes y paraisidad de los agudos, me alegra saber que no sos uno de ellos.
> 
> Hay una gran diferencia entre un equipo que suena fiel a la grabacion (HI FI - Alta fidelidad) y uno que se escucha como a vos o a mi nos pueden gustar, y el MUTEKI y toda la manga de equipos Sony y otras marcas suelen estar muy lejos del HI FI por la manera que realzan los graves principalmente.


Desde ya, desactivo toda función DSP y de refuerzo de graves (M-Turbo) del MUTEKI.



djwash dijo:


> Deberias investigar sobre las clases de amplificadores, y el funcionamiento de cada una.
> 
> Si por digitalizar una señal analoga esta se distorsiona, deberiamos tirar a la basura todos los sistemas que realizar conversiones A/D, y son muchos, porque segun vos distorsionan...
> 
> Por cierto, la clase H no son una mezcla de D y AB, son basicamente amplificadores AB que trabajan a diferentes tensiones de alimentacion segun el nivel de potencia que se le exija...


He investigado bastante, lo que no quita que haya malentendido cosas, aunque se de electrónica. Los que pasa es que la suerte de digitalización que hace un clase D con la señal no se puede reconstruir en la etapa de potencia como lo hace un DAC en baja señal, por eso entiendo que es muy diferente usar fuentes digitales de sonido que amplificar de esa manera.



djwash dijo:


> Vos tenes un MUTEKI, yo tengo un GTR33, mi vecino tiene el mismo que yo, y mi amigo tiene un reproductor de CD tipo radiograbador Philips, y son todos lo mismo, la misma calidad de materiales, el mismo material de PCB, el mismo aglomerado, el mismo espesor de chapa de la campana de los parlantes, los mismos cables finitos, el mismo plastico, son todos la misma cosa, lo podes comprobar desarmando otros equipos vos mismo, todos tienen la misma calidad por que son los mismos materiales, lo malo es que el MUTEKI esta fabricado con los mismos materiales, tecnologia y obsolencia programada que el minireproductor Philips, solo que terriblemente mas caro.


Sinceramente no creo que simplemente sean todos lo mismo, aunque compartan varias características de un equipo comercial.



djwash dijo:


> Vi ese tema, y no solo pagaste un dineral, sino que tuviste que intervenirlo paramejorarle el sonido.
> Un equipo HI FI es eso nomas, el termino LOW END o HIGH END no existen, eso es invento de audiofilos (mercado)...
> 
> Me refiero a lo que vale en pesos armar uno mismo un equipo HI FI, para lo cual, gracias a Foros de Electronica, basta con tener algunos conocimientos y algo de experiencia y claro, ganas para armar un buen equipo HI FI por una pequeña fraccion de lo que vale el MUTEKI armas un sistema estereo con parlantes chicos hasta 8", y si queres armas un sistema 2.0 o 2.1 HI FI con parlantes de 12" y hasta subwoofer de 15", y te seguira saliendo menos que el MUTEKI, el cual no es HIFI...


Yo no pensé que comparabas con equipos armados así sino con equipos de grandes marcas. Claro que se puede hacer algo mejor por la misma plata, pero hay que tener mucho tiempo, mucho conocimiento y equipamiento, y eso cuesta plata. Me encantaría hacerlo si dispusiera de todo eso.



djwash dijo:


> Posteaste en este tema pero no se si lo hayas leido completo:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/
> 
> y en este otro:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sirven-algo-cables-especiales-audio-14959/
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/filosofando-sobre-audio-5-1-a-81192/
> 
> Y otros donde se habla sobre la potencia, los RMS, los T/S, el car audio y otras cuestiones...


Les voy a pegar una leida a estos temas, muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## djwash

jperez2003us dijo:


> Desde ya, desactivo toda función DSP y de refuerzo de graves (M-Turbo) del MUTEKI.



Aun asi, ese aparato tiene 6 altavoces para graves, 3 altavocecitos chicos que supuestamente deberian tirar medios, y solo dos tweeter? hay algo desequilibrado ahi, no te parece que esta contruido exclusivamente para arrojar un sonido saturado en graves? aun desactivando todas las funciones de refuerzo, fisicamente tenes muchos altavoces de graves y dos tweeter ...

Dejando las preguntas, ese equipo efectivamente esta fabricado para tirar graves, solo boom boom, si desactivas todas las funciones para las que fue fabricado M-Turbo, Bassbost, grove y las que traiga, no te convenia comprar un equipo mas chico?




jperez2003us dijo:


> He investigado bastante, lo que no quita que haya malentendido cosas, aunque se de electrónica. Los que pasa es que la suerte de digitalización que hace un clase D con la señal no se puede reconstruir en la etapa de potencia como lo hace un DAC en baja señal, por eso entiendo que es muy diferente usar fuentes digitales de sonido que amplificar de esa manera.



Investiga como funciona exactamente un amplificador clase D, muchos amplificadores comerciales clase AB especifican la distorsión a 1KHz, los clase D pueden mantener niveles de distorsion en todas las frecuencias, es muy por arriba lo que te explico porque como dice el maestro Ejtagle, es un tema muy extenso, algo que tenes que tener en cuenta y es una discusion vieja propia de audiofilos, el oido humano no es capaz de percibir por debajo de cierto nivel de distorsion, teniendo en cuenta esto sabemos que un TDA2050 que vale $10 esta muy por debajo del limite audible en cuanto a distorsion...

Por otro lado *la distorsion no tiene CASI nada que ver con la clase.*

Revisa este tema, habla un poco sobre el funcionamiento de la clase D, a lo largo del tema se ponen links a otras paginas donde el mismo Ejtagle publico ese amplificador y habla mas extensamente sobre su funcionamiento:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

Realmente no se de donde sacas que la clase D distorsiona mas que las otras...



jperez2003us dijo:


> Sinceramente no creo que simplemente sean todos lo mismo, aunque compartan varias características de un equipo comercial.



El eslabón mas importante en un sistema de audio son los parlantes, un equipo con buenos parlantes y un amplificador TDA2822 sonara bien, unos parlantes mediocres con el mejor amplificador sonara mediocre, teniendo en cuenta esta verdad, con las fotos que mostraste del interior de los parlantes se confirma que son iguales a otros equipos, es la misma madera, aglomerado fino pegado con cola, y los mismos parlantes que traen todos los equipos Sony, la misma calidad, el mismo plastico, si a eso le sumamos que el amplificador no supera los 100W en total entre todos los canales segun dices, el amplificador no tiene nada excepcional que aportar, que puede tener de diferente con otros equipos?





jperez2003us dijo:


> Yo no pensé que comparabas con equipos armados así sino con equipos de grandes marcas. Claro que se puede hacer algo mejor por la misma plata, pero hay que tener mucho tiempo, mucho conocimiento y equipamiento, y eso cuesta plata. Me encantaría hacerlo si dispusiera de todo eso.



Si analizas los costos, solo necesitarias una PC, un soldador, algunos acidos para hacer PCB, alguien que corte madera (la venden cortada), parlantes y algunas herramientas, todo eso por menos de lo que vale el MUTEKI... Lo unico que no podras comprar inmediatamente es el conocimiento, pero no esta todo perdido, en el foro hay tutoriales completos para hacer todo, amplificadores, PCB, gabinetes, bafles calculados a medida, software de medicion de parametros T/S y muchisimo mas, y gratis.




jperez2003us dijo:


> Les voy a pegar una leida a estos temas, muchas gracias por el aporte.



Hay muchos otros temas entretenidos y larguisimos, hay mucho para leer.


----------



## jperez2003us

djwash dijo:


> Aun asi, ese aparato tiene 6 altavoces para graves, 3 altavocecitos chicos que supuestamente deberian tirar medios, y solo dos tweeter? hay algo desequilibrado ahi, no te parece que esta contruido exclusivamente para arrojar un sonido saturado en graves? aun desactivando todas las funciones de refuerzo, fisicamente tenes muchos altavoces de graves y dos tweeter ...
> 
> Dejando las preguntas, ese equipo efectivamente esta fabricado para tirar graves, solo boom boom, si desactivas todas las funciones para las que fue fabricado M-Turbo, Bassbost, grove y las que traiga, no te convenia comprar un equipo mas chico?


Es que no tenes muchas alternativas dentro de lo comercial, y algo más semipro es caro. Yo creo que como son equipos poco potentes y de rendimiento pobre, vienen bien 2 subwoofer y 4 woofer para sacar los graves dignamente (que son los más difíciles de lograr en estas condiciones), después los medios y los agudos son más fáciles de lograr.



djwash dijo:


> Investiga como funciona exactamente un amplificador clase D, muchos amplificadores comerciales clase AB especifican la distorsión a 1KHz, los clase D pueden mantener niveles de distorsion en todas las frecuencias, es muy por arriba lo que te explico porque como dice el maestro Ejtagle, es un tema muy extenso, algo que tenes que tener en cuenta y es una discusion vieja propia de audiofilos, el oido humano no es capaz de percibir por debajo de cierto nivel de distorsion, teniendo en cuenta esto sabemos que un TDA2050 que vale $10 esta muy por debajo del limite audible en cuanto a distorsion...
> 
> Por otro lado *la distorsion no tiene CASI nada que ver con la clase.*
> 
> Revisa este tema, habla un poco sobre el funcionamiento de la clase D, a lo largo del tema se ponen links a otras paginas donde el mismo Ejtagle publico ese amplificador y habla mas extensamente sobre su funcionamiento:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/
> 
> Realmente no se de donde sacas que la clase D distorsiona mas que las otras...


Muy interesante el tema ese. No pude ubicar si alguien midió la señal de salida e hizo algunas pruebas serias de ruido y distorción, vi que el autor decía 0,01%. En general cualquier info básica sobre clases suele decir que el clase AB es ineficiente pero menos distorcivo (es lineal) y el clase D es muy eficiente pero hace pelota la señal al conmutarla, no se, es lo que se lee en muchos lados. No te niego que el datasheet de un ampli integrado clase D da valores de distorción armánica bajos en general, tal vez sea una mala generalización que se hace para explicar la diferencia entre las clases.



djwash dijo:


> El eslabón mas importante en un sistema de audio son los parlantes, un equipo con buenos parlantes y un amplificador TDA2822 sonara bien, unos parlantes mediocres con el mejor amplificador sonara mediocre, teniendo en cuenta esta verdad, con las fotos que mostraste del interior de los parlantes se confirma que son iguales a otros equipos, es la misma madera, aglomerado fino pegado con cola, y los mismos parlantes que traen todos los equipos Sony, la misma calidad, el mismo plastico, si a eso le sumamos que el amplificador no supera los 100W en total entre todos los canales segun dices, el amplificador no tiene nada excepcional que aportar, que puede tener de diferente con otros equipos?


Coincido en que son más importantes los parlantes que el ampli. Quizas tengas razón ¿entonces la diferencia entre un buen equipo y un mal equipo sería que usa MDF en vez de aglomerado y mejores plásticos y le ponen algun detalle más al interior del bafle?



djwash dijo:


> Si analizas los costos, solo necesitarias una PC, un soldador, algunos acidos para hacer PCB, alguien que corte madera (la venden cortada), parlantes y algunas herramientas, todo eso por menos de lo que vale el MUTEKI... Lo unico que no podras comprar inmediatamente es el conocimiento, pero no esta todo perdido, en el foro hay tutoriales completos para hacer todo, amplificadores, PCB, gabinetes, bafles calculados a medida, software de medicion de parametros T/S y muchisimo mas, y gratis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay muchos otros temas entretenidos y larguisimos, hay mucho para leer.


Todo eso lo tengo, no tengo osciloscopio. Tendría que hacerme el tiempo también.


----------



## djwash

jperez2003us dijo:


> Es que no tenes muchas alternativas dentro de lo comercial, y algo más semipro es caro. Yo creo que como son equipos poco potentes y de rendimiento pobre, vienen bien 2 subwoofer y 4 woofer para sacar los graves dignamente (que son los más difíciles de lograr en estas condiciones), después los medios y los agudos son más fáciles de lograr.



Hay algunas cuestiones de audio que no tienes muy claras, estos equipos son muy eficientes, manejan poca potencia RMS y tienen parlantes con una sensibilidad muy alta, habria que ver si pueden llegar bien abajo en frecuencia, es decir, si los bafles son capaces de reproducirla y esto se hace con un microfono/software y otras herramientas especializadas.

Los graves no son dificiles de lograr si la caja esta correctamente sintonizada, de acuerdo al parlante, y los chinos la tienen clara, los graves no se propagan tan facilmente como los agudos, pero esto no tiene tanto que ver, el equipo esta diseñado para graves, como todos los equipos de musica comerciales para el hogar, aunque no quieras creerlo el MUTEKI no tiene nada por sobre los otros equipos, salvo el precio.

Estaria bueno que investigues, hagas mediciones, pruebas y demas, nada que tenga que ver con lo subjetivo, y si encuentras algun punto a favor por sobre otros equipos lo expongas aqui en el foro, este es un foro tecnico asique la informacion debe estar respaldada debidamente.




jperez2003us dijo:


> Muy interesante el tema ese. No pude ubicar si alguien midió la señal de salida e hizo algunas pruebas serias de ruido y distorción, vi que el autor decía *0,01%.* En general cualquier info básica sobre clases suele decir que el clase AB es ineficiente pero menos distorcivo (es lineal) y el clase D es muy eficiente pero *hace pelota la señal al conmutarla*, no se, es lo que se lee en muchos lados. No te niego que el datasheet de un ampli integrado clase D da valores de distorción armánica bajos en general, tal vez sea una mala generalización que se hace para explicar la diferencia entre las clases.



Te aseguro que es un mito, y tambien creo que no leiste eso aqui en el foro...

Sobre la distorsion, 0,01% a 600W RMS de 20hz a 20khz (habria que ver si el amplificador del MUTEKI puede mantener su nivel de distorsion en todas las frecuencias), si comparamos esta potencia con la del MUTEKI, que entrega en total unos 100W a sus 7 bafles, podriamos alimentar 42 bafles de MUTEKI en total, es decir, los bafles de 6 equipos, manteniendo una distorsion del 0.01% o quizas menos, seguro se obtiene una buena presion de sonido, pero ahi viene otro problema, a altos niveles de SPL los mismos oidos comienzan a "distorsionar"...

Y eso que estamos hablando del UCD de Ejtagle, que usa componentes algo viejos ya, que estan siendo reemplazados por componentes mas actualizados y seguro con mejores caracteristicas, nuevos componentes que permiten mejores diseños, mejores prestaciones en general.



jperez2003us dijo:


> Coincido en que son más importantes los parlantes que el ampli. Quizas tengas razón ¿entonces la diferencia entre un buen equipo y un mal equipo sería que usa MDF en vez de aglomerado y mejores plásticos y le ponen algun detalle más al interior del bafle?



No captas bien mi opinion...

Un buen bafle debera tener una madera que no intervenga en la sintonia de la caja, el MDF no es lo mejor que hay, pero en espesores considerables (25mm en adelante) se vuelve una muy buena opcion. Tambien debera tener un crossover correctamente calculado para todos sus componentes (tweeters, medios, woofer, etc), no un capacitor a secas, un crossover NO es un detalle mas, amortiguamiento si es necesario, y obvio, estar sintonizada entre otras cosas...

Personalmente no creo que sea necesario gastar mas de 2000 pesos en un equipo de musica, si al final el NSX111 (1998), GTR33 (2011) y el MUTEKI (cualquier año), y muchisimos otros modelos mas son lo mismo, los mismos materiales, la misma calidad, pero es una opinion que solo podras compartir cuando desarmes muchos modelos de equipos de musica y veas que son lo mismo.

Recuerdo algunos modelos que sobresalian, hace varios años, unos AIWA biamplificados, tenian un Sub con una topologia interesante, y los medios/agudos con un amplificador aparte, esos sonaban muy bien, pero los graves se fueron apoderando del mercado...






jperez2003us dijo:


> Todo eso lo tengo, no tengo osciloscopio. Tendría que hacerme el tiempo también.



Probablemente no tengas la necesidad de hacerlo, pero no estaria de mas, es un tema muy interesante y aprenderas mucho, por mientras disfruta de tu equipo de musica y no me hagas mucho caso hasta que investigues en los lugares correctos y saques tus propias conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## cyverlarva

> Hay algunas cuestiones de audio que no tienes muy claras, estos equipos son muy eficientes, manejan poca potencia RMS y tienen parlantes con una sensibilidad muy alta, habria que ver si pueden llegar bien abajo en frecuencia, es decir, si los bafles son capaces de reproducirla y esto se hace con un microfono/software y otras herramientas especializadas.
> 
> Los graves no son dificiles de lograr si la caja esta correctamente sintonizada, de acuerdo al parlante, y los chinos la tienen clara, los graves no se propagan tan facilmente como los agudos, pero esto no tiene tanto que ver, el equipo esta diseñado para graves, como todos los equipos de musica comerciales para el hogar, aunque no quieras creerlo el MUTEKI no tiene nada por sobre los otros equipos, salvo el precio.
> 
> Estaria bueno que investigues, hagas mediciones, pruebas y demas, nada que tenga que ver con lo subjetivo, y si encuentras algun punto a favor por sobre otros equipos lo expongas aqui en el foro, este es un foro tecnico asique la informacion debe estar respaldada debidamente.



La que expones es una buena postura, pero esta equivocada desde el vamos.  Un Muteki no es un equipo para escuchar musica, ya que esa no es su funcion, el Muteki es un HT in a box, es decir un equipo para reproducir las bandas sonoras de peliculas. Para lo que esta diseñado no es malo en lo absoluto.
Para quienes buscan una solucion "in a box" es decir abrir la caja y comenzar a disfrutar es una opcion de lo mas honesta, ya que por una suma mas que razonable incluye un DAC+un procesador de audio envolvente+switch de video HD ready+un DSP+un rudimentario sistema de seteo en base a mediciones reales+un control remoto con posibilidad de manejar otros dispositivos+entradas SPDIF/TOslink/HDMI, y los trasductores. 
Planteate nuevamente si por lo que vale podes armarte todo esto como comentaste en tu anterior post.
El equipo fue diseñado para reproducir bandas de sonido, aca se busca SPL y mucho, no que la respuesta de las cajas sea plana, por eso se puede hablar de una distorsion del 10%, en musica es inadmisible pero en cine no es tan critico, si tenes cajas con buena sensibilidad con pocos vatios logras buen spl. Un Muteki es un HOME THEATER, no el equipo para animar fiestitas, si pensas que la media de las salas de la argentina es de 20 metros cuadrados, te parece que 80 vatios reales es poca potencia?

Obtener graves es facil si el parlante esta diseñado para eso, mas alla de sintonizar una caja tenes que saber los parametros T/S y las limitaciones fisicas del mismo , podes realizar modificaciones de todo tipo, pero la fisica es la fisica. 

Cuando se licencio las normas THX , Lucas definio que debajo de 80 Hz los graves son totalmente omnidireccionales, si tu sub esta bien cortado, corres con mucha ventaja frente a un sistema 2.0, ya que podes meter el sub en cualquier parte de la sala, incluyendo los rincones y beneficiarte del aumento de casi 10 db que genera el rebote ( en el caso de ser necesario).



> Te aseguro que es un mito, y tambien creo que no leiste eso aqui en el foro...
> 
> Sobre la distorsion, 0,01% a 600W RMS de 20hz a 20khz (habria que ver si el amplificador del MUTEKI puede mantener su nivel de distorsion en todas las frecuencias), si comparamos esta potencia con la del MUTEKI, que entrega en total unos 100W a sus 7 bafles, podriamos alimentar 42 bafles de MUTEKI en total, es decir, los bafles de 6 equipos, manteniendo una distorsion del 0.01% o quizas menos, seguro se obtiene una buena presion de sonido, pero ahi viene otro problema, a altos niveles de SPL los mismos oidos comienzan a "distorsionar"...
> 
> Y eso que estamos hablando del UCD de Ejtagle, que usa componentes algo viejos ya, que estan siendo reemplazados por componentes mas actualizados y seguro con mejores caracteristicas, nuevos componentes que permiten mejores diseños, mejores prestaciones en general.



Estas mezclando tocino con velocidad, tenes razon en algunas cosas en otras no, creer que el UCD de EJtagle es el no va mas en amplificacion clase "D" es mucho, el UCD de EJtagle es un aporte impresionante para cualquier persona comun que se aventura a los amplificadores digitales, pero no es lo mejor del mundo, Bang&Olufsen vienen a full con la tecnologia ICEPOWER y es impresionante el nivel de calidad a los que han llegado, decir que un clase "D" distorsiona es medio tirado de los pelos, como comparar un muteki con un amplificador de 600 vatios, vos mismo dijistes que es un foro tecnico y lo que uno opina debe respaldarlo .



> Un buen bafle debera tener una madera que no intervenga en la sintonia de la caja, el MDF no es lo mejor que hay, pero en espesores considerables (25mm en adelante) se vuelve una muy buena opcion. Tambien debera tener un crossover correctamente calculado para todos sus componentes (tweeters, medios, woofer, etc), no un capacitor a secas, un crossover NO es un detalle mas, amortiguamiento si es necesario, y obvio, estar sintonizada entre otras cosas...



Arrancas derrapando de una, la madera interviene activamente en la sintonia de la caja, ya que su tamaño es lo que define la sintonia del baffle 
Quizas quisistes decir que no resuene, y ahi si es critico, el MDF es un excelente compuesto para armar baffles, mucho mejor que el aglomerado, o que el fenolico, es facil de trabajar y aplicado con inteligencia como Juan Filas en sus monitores es de nivel de referencia. 
No me vengas con que la madera de secuoya tailandesa es mejor para los baffles por nos tiramos varios por la borda, la caja la podes hacer de lo que quieras mientras que aisle lo que sucede dentro de la caja con el exterior.



> Personalmente no creo que sea necesario gastar mas de 2000 pesos en un equipo de musica, si al final el NSX111 (1998), GTR33 (2011) y el MUTEKI (cualquier año), y muchisimos otros modelos mas son lo mismo, los mismos materiales, la misma calidad, pero es una opinion que solo podras compartir cuando desarmes muchos modelos de equipos de musica y veas que son lo mismo.



Bue esto es bastante discutible, mira que soy rojito pero existe el mundo despues de los modelos que citas, llevo gastado unos pesos mas que eso, y te digo que lo mio fue gastado con inteligencia y con la ayuda de varios de este foro. Es un buen numero para adentrarse al mundo del audio, y hacerlo de forma muy decente. Pero hay mas vida despues de la barrera que mencionas.

Saludos


----------



## djwash

cyverlarva dijo:


> La que expones es una buena postura, pero esta equivocada desde el vamos.  Un Muteki no es un equipo para escuchar musica, ya que esa no es su funcion, el Muteki es un HT in a box, es decir un equipo para reproducir las bandas sonoras de peliculas. Para lo que esta diseñado no es malo en lo absoluto.
> Para quienes buscan una solucion "in a box" es decir abrir la caja y comenzar a disfrutar es una opcion de lo mas honesta, ya que por una suma mas que razonable incluye un DAC+un procesador de audio envolvente+switch de video HD ready+un DSP+un rudimentario sistema de seteo en base a mediciones reales+un control remoto con posibilidad de manejar otros dispositivos+entradas SPDIF/TOslink/HDMI, y los trasductores.
> Planteate nuevamente si por lo que vale podes armarte todo esto como comentaste en tu anterior post.
> El equipo fue diseñado para reproducir bandas de sonido, aca se busca SPL y mucho, no que la respuesta de las cajas sea plana, por eso se puede hablar de una distorsion del 10%, en musica es inadmisible pero en cine no es tan critico, si tenes cajas con buena sensibilidad con pocos vatios logras buen spl. Un Muteki es un HOME THEATER, no el equipo para animar fiestitas, si pensas que la media de las salas de la argentina es de 20 metros cuadrados, te parece que 80 vatios reales es poca potencia?
> 
> Obtener graves es facil si el parlante esta diseñado para eso, mas alla de sintonizar una caja tenes que saber los parametros T/S y las limitaciones fisicas del mismo , podes realizar modificaciones de todo tipo, pero la fisica es la fisica.
> 
> Cuando se licencio las normas THX , Lucas definio que debajo de 80 Hz los graves son totalmente omnidireccionales, si tu sub esta bien cortado, corres con mucha ventaja frente a un sistema 2.0, ya que podes meter el sub en cualquier parte de la sala, incluyendo los rincones y beneficiarte del aumento de casi 10 db que genera el rebote ( en el caso de ser necesario).



En ese sentido podes tener razon, no lo mire de ese lado, ademas, no tengo conocimientos a cerca del cine/audio como para opinar desde ese lado tampoco, lo que si se es que le MUTEKI tiene los mismos materiales que los otros equipos, es la misma calidad, igual de berreta al menos los bafles, que curiosamente es lo mas importante...




cyverlarva dijo:


> Estas mezclando tocino con velocidad, tenes razon en algunas cosas en otras no, creer que el UDC de EJtagle es el no va mas en amplificacion clase "D" es mucho, el UDC de EJtagle es un aporte impresionante para cualquier persona comun que se aventura a los amplificadores digitales, pero no es lo mejor del mundo, Bang&Olufsen vienen a full con la tecnologia ICEPOWER y es impresionante el nivel de calidad a los que han llegado,



Que? eso mismo dije yo, el UCD es un proyecto muy bueno pero tiene su tiempo ya, yo no estoy al tanto del minuto a minuto en tecnologia de amplificadores, pero soy consiente que hay bichos mucho mas avanzados que el UCD de Ejtagle.

Te cito el mensaje por las dudas para que midas la velocidad de tu tocino:



djwash dijo:


> Y eso que estamos hablando del UCD de Ejtagle, que usa componentes algo viejos ya, que estan siendo reemplazados por componentes mas actualizados y seguro con mejores caracteristicas, nuevos componentes que permiten mejores diseños, mejores prestaciones en general.






cyverlarva dijo:


> decir que un clase "D" distorsiona es medio tirado de los pelos, como comparar un muteki con un amplificador de 600 vatios, vos mismo dijistes que es un foro tecnico y lo que uno opina debe respaldarlo .



Yo no dije que un ampli clase D distorsiona, lo dijo el otro usuario...

La comparacion de ese coso con un amplificador de 600W fue con respecto a la distorsion en la clase D, a que nivel de potencia se puede llegar con baja distorsion en la clase D, comparandolo con el engendro ese o con cualquier otro aparato que en su interior tenga un amplificador clade AB, era referido a la distorsion en las diferentes clases.

Ademas, si tu dices que en sistemas como el MUTEKI distorsiones de 10% son algo aceptables, lo cual me parece un completo asco porque puedo notar la diferencia, queda por el piso la afirmacion del otro usuario en cuanto a la baja distorsion del MUTEKI, gracias.

En un foro tecnico hay que respaldar lo que se dice, y hay que leer bien lo que otro usuario escribe ...





cyverlarva dijo:


> Arrancas derrapando de una, la madera interviene activamente en la sintonia de la caja, ya que su tamaño es lo que define la sintonia del baffle
> Quizas quisistes decir que no resuene, y ahi si es critico, el MDF es un excelente compuesto para armar baffles, mucho mejor que el aglomerado, o que el fenolico, es facil de trabajar y aplicado con inteligencia como Juan Filas en sus monitores es de nivel de referencia.



Ahi no me supe explicar bien creo, me refiero a que en el foro hablaron sobre el MDF, que no era un material mas apropiado para hacer bafles, que era propenso a resonar en cierta frecuencia, no lo dijo cualquiera, pero no recuerdo quien, seguro hay formas de corregir esto como por ejemplo hacer la caja con MDF con un buen espesor, entre otras cosas...




cyverlarva dijo:


> No me vengas con que la madera de secuoya tailandesa es mejor para los baffles por nos tiramos varios por la borda, la caja la podes hacer de lo que quieras mientras que aisle lo que sucede dentro de la caja con el exterior.



Tengo entendido que la caja la podrias hacer de cemento, a lo que me refiero es que el MDF es mejor material que el aglomerado con respecto a madera, lo mismo dices tu.





cyverlarva dijo:


> Bue esto es bastante discutible, mira que soy rojito pero existe el mundo despues de los modelos que citas, llevo gastado unos pesos mas que eso, y te digo que lo mio fue gastado con inteligencia y con la ayuda de varios de este foro. Es un buen numero para adentrarse al mundo del audio, y hacerlo de forma muy decente. Pero hay mas vida despues de la barrera que mencionas.
> 
> Saludos



Seguramente, puedo estar equivocado en algunas cosas, no se mucho del mundo del cine/audio, pero estoy en lo cierto en otras, lamentablemente hay algunos problemas para interpretar lo que digo, seguramente mi forma de escribir no es correcta...

Tendra miles de chiches ese aparato, pero se sigue fabricando con materiales cada vez mas berretas, la baja calidad se nota en los centros de reparacion saturados de estos equipos.

Habiendo tan poca diferencia de precio entre el MDF y el aglomerado, que les costaba poner MDF siendo que supuestamente es un sistema tan bueno? Ni tornillos tienen las cajas, estan pegadas...

Se que mis conocimientos estan por debajo de varios en el foro, lo que se lo aprendi aqui, y se que el MUTEKI esta al mismo nivel de calidad que los demas sistemas de SONY y otras marcas, que la clase D no se caracteriza por hacer pelota la señal, y otras cosas mas que expongo aqui pero no se alcanzan a entender... 

Pido disculpas si no te cae bien alguna de mis respuestas, pero tienen la misma calidad y distorsion que las tuyas.


Saludos.


----------



## jperez2003us

Interesante que se haya dado el debate con otro forista más.
Algo en lo que cyverlarva acierta mucho es que el MUTEKI está hecho más para cine que para música. otro punto importante que menciona es que el muteki está lleno de electrónica compleja para decodificar y procesar las señales que va mucho más allá de armarse un amplificador sencillo.
Ahora bien, se que lo que les voy a preguntar no lo pueden saber con certeza, pero:
¿por qué Sony le pone a este equipo un amplificador clase AB ineficiente que los obliga a utilizar un transformador eorme y caro, disipadores y ventiladores, pudiendo usar una clase más eficiente y que terminaría entregando más potencia al mismo precio? Si de hecho ellos no mencionan en absoluto la clase de amplificador ni nada, por lo que no parece ser parte de una estrategia de marketing, como si lo es la potencia del equipo.

Y algo en lo que no puedo coincidir es en considerar a todo equipo de audio comercial lo mismo solo porque los materiales que usan son los mismos. Es un pensamiento extremo que supone desconocer otros factores como el diseño de las partes, la cantidad de parlantes o el tamaño de los bafles, etc. Nadie diría que un muteki suena igual que un microcomponente pequeño. Por dar un ejemplo, alguien que compró unos parlantes para pc edifier económicos, que están hechos con mejores materiales aparentemente (usan MDF gruesa, domos de seda, crossover complejos) pero son parlantes pequeños y poco potentes, y esa persona decía que los graves sonaban feo si lo ponías fuerte ¿entonces los materiales no lo son todo parece?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Caballeros:
El tema del diseño y construcción del Muteki NO HAY QUE MIRARLO desde el punto de vista de lo que ustedes harían en su casa sino desde el punto de vista de producción masiva, que es la forma en la que se producen estos aparatos.
Todo lo que mencionan: aglomerado vs. MDF, pegado vs. atornillado, clase AB vs. clase D, etc, todo eso responde a compromisos económicos y de mercado, así que acá la técnica está casi de lado .
El MDF es mas caro que el aglomerado y cuando voy a fabricar algunos cientos de miles de baffles, la diferencia total suma bastante tutuca. El que vaya pegado evita tener que marcar y puntear la posición de los tornillos, evita usar un simio que los atornille y evita gastar dinero en los tornillos . El que sea clase AB vs. clase D también es un tema económico y de mantenimiento ya que no usa bobinas ni PCB diseñados para alta frecuencia (+ahorro), no genera EMI así que es mas barato diseñar y montar el gabinete (+ahorro), y mientras no palmen los drivers STK, los transistores de salida los reemplazás con cualquier cosa.
Seguro que me estoy salteando un montón de cosas, pero la idea es esa, hacer algo relativamente barato, que la gente pueda usar para ver películas y que no necesite gastar varios miles de obamas para lograr unos parlantes con respuesta plana y suave como la seda...


----------



## djwash

Que lastima que tanto ahorro no nos llegue...

Yo miro estos aparatos a todos por igual, ya que todos se fabrican con los mismos materiales, con la misma calidad, no importa si estan destinados a una sala de cine en casa o para hacer fuego para el asado, desde el punto de vista de la calidad este aparato esta al mismo nivel que los otros.

Hay cuestiones tecnicas que se deben discutir de alguna forma, la menos para acabar con esa creencia que la clase D es peor que las otras, o que distorsiona, o que le da una pateadura a la señal...

Muy buena charla, me quede intrigado con eso de que los sistemas HT tienen como aceptable una distorsion de 10%, o que no es algo critico...

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djwash dijo:


> Que lastima que tanto ahorro no nos llegue...


Es que no tiene por que llegarnos a nosotros , esos "ahorros" en el diseño son ganancias para la empresa, y no solo ganancias en dinero sino también en competitividad con otras empresas.



djwash dijo:


> Muy buena charla, me quede intrigado con eso de que los sistemas HT tienen como aceptable una distorsion de 10%, o que no es algo critico...


Que la distorsión no es crítica, eso es seguro. En HT hay dos bandas de frecuencias que deben ser favorecidas: los graves, que se favorecen en SPL y los medios (tipo 500Hz a 5kHz) que se deben favorecer en claridad. Todo el resto va de relleno, así que si distorsiona mucho o poco, mientras que no lo haga en los medios va a ir todo bien.
Tampoco hay que confundirse con esto de la distorsión, por que el asunto es simple: la distorsión (recorte-> poca potencia) no es permanente sino solo en los picos de la señal, y eso es casi indetectable a oído a menos que tengas mucho entrenamiento, así que no hay problema si la distorsión llega al 10%, siempre que no lo haga en forma permanente... lo que siempre es el caso , por que en general va a ser MUY inferior a eso.


----------



## cyverlarva

> Pido disculpas si no te cae bien alguna de mis respuestas, pero tienen la misma calidad y distorsion que las tuyas.



Naaaa, olvidate, no es porque no me gusten tus respuestas, las opiniones de cada uno son todas respetables, aca no importa si me gustan o no,  lo importante es intercambiar ideas!

Saludos


----------



## Rajmu

hola, no soy bueno expresándome, pero, aver. teniendo en cuenta que un parlante EV (electro voice) de 18" tienen un rendimiendo de 400w rms (hay modelos que llegan a 600w rms) como podemos creer que parlantes de 4" 6" y 10" puedan entregar la potencia del equipo.

esta bien.. miremos el punto de vista separando los parlantes.. donde conseguis partlantes de 4" y 6 " que soporten termicamente 185Wrms..  por mas que quieras no te da.. a no ser que la bobina que traiga el mismo sea del tamaño de la campana del parlante.. por favor ! ese quipo por mas que lo dibujen no puede estar entregando mas de 100w rms por sub, y 50 o 60 w rms por cada parlante


----------

